# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Get your mogs/heirlooms from Banned Account

## lolilolilol

With the new GDPR Data Request : Blizzard Login

Just put a request and wait (10min for me). 
All characters on your account will be connected even on your banned account.
I get all my mog/heirlooms/achiev from my banned account.

Tested on EU only 

Have fun

Edit : 

Work with any wow account region but only with Europe, Middle East, Asia and Russia battle.net account

Proof kek.gg (thx to aasda)

Some people seem to get success on US account too.

----------


## Moudi

Insane find bro ily<3

----------


## spartacuss

If this works, I wonder if you can also get shared your mounts from banned accounts.

----------


## Thecurator

i dont get this. IF they are banned u still have the mogs etc on the bnet already without needing to do this ?

----------


## lolilolilol

Not if you got banned a long time ago  :Wink:

----------


## Moudi

This is useful if you got banned in prior to legion ex wod. where the wardrobe wasnt added

----------


## noes

Requested, will update this post

----------


## Moudi

Can confirm it worked  :Smile:

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> With the new GDPR Data Request : Blizzard Login
> 
> Just put a request and wait (10min for me).
> All characters on your account will be connected even on your banned account.
> I get all my mog/heirlooms/achiev from my banned account.
> 
> Tested on EU only
> 
> Have fun


Can we remove banned licenses under content erasure enclosed in the GDPR?

----------


## HunterHero

> Can confirm it worked


Post proof.

----------


## Ehnoah

The Request just take Minutes, only in rare cases longer. 




> Post proof.

----------


## noes

Confirmed works, my whole character exploded with achievements and transmorphs lol, thanks a ton.. Account still had Naxxramas opening gear on it

----------


## lolilolilol

Glad you get your stuff back  :Wink:

----------


## gippy

does your account need to be logged in when the request in pending?

----------


## lolilolilol

I was connected during the pending but some friend get the same result without login.

----------


## Moudi

Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Proof

----------


## gippy

Holy shit, it worked

----------


## Loki Cola

Has anyone been able to find an equivalent page for NA? I can't find anything, but I guess it makes sense since they probably don't have to be GDPR compliant.

----------


## Thecurator

would this also work with mounts etc if a toon been xfered awat from an account ?

----------


## Moudi

It seems like it, cause i got 2 profession mounts

----------


## lolilolilol

Exept achievement mount my guess is no because you need to click to learn it.

----------


## gippy

Got my tabard of the protector back as mog <3 if i could kiss you through the internet i would

----------


## Disphotic

Do u use sms or is verification to get it done fast

----------


## Moudi

I did with email took 1 min

----------


## lolilolilol

Sms work fine too

----------


## HunterHero

I've tried twice now over 25 min with sms and haven't gotten any email and my request isn't in my tickets or archived. Gonna wait and see. Pretty weird that requesting this info does this to one's account.

----------


## noes

Got my tabard of frost back, jesus I love you. Been a while such a good exploit got posted here

----------


## Thecurator

Imo move to elite

----------


## iinfii

so requested waiting since over 30minutes for an email now already o.O

does it work with a banned account from 2011 or 2012 also?

----------


## gippy

it started adding more mogs after 5 mins, i dont want to log out :P

----------


## Ehnoah

"New Request is alowed on July 19th xD"

----------


## Amarosh123

req.PNG

also i had to do a id verification -.-

----------


## Cloud13

Tried with my NA account on the EU link. Says no data found. Here's hoping they launch a NA equivalent soon.

----------


## MrNoble

to bad i have all 8 accounts banned  :Frown:

----------


## lolilolilol

> to bad i have all 8 accounts banned


You should do it to get all on your bnet account, and try to find a way to unmerge/remove 1 or more account

----------


## BaboonX

No Data Found
This system is for European residents and residents of countries who have their data processed by Blizzard in the European Union (EU).

If you are an EU resident, your data may no longer exist. Please review our Privacy Policy for details on data retention.

doesnt seem to work on US

----------


## iinfii

for me it says it takes up to 30days? o.O?

----------


## gippy

> for me it says it takes up to 30days? o.O?


It said that to me but took about 6 minutes

----------


## lolilolilol

Same for me 10minutes

----------


## iinfii

45 minutes ago


thats the ticket time now :X no email still thats why i asked and yep im from eu^

----------


## yaafl

Never been more depressed to be an NA player than in this moment.

----------


## d0tc0m

Will try on EU. Waited for 6 min now. Does it just randomly add transmog and stuff to your account or do you need ot do something after you requested it?

----------


## Thecurator

it worked <3 repping

----------


## aionic11

I got permabanned twice on my main long time ago, I'm now on my 3rd main account on the same Battle.net, I will test this.

----------


## Disphotic

I also had to do ID verification, kinda sucks, since it seems it takes longer that way,

----------


## jaczar

didnt work for me in us ill try changing location

----------


## Tooscary

Thanks for the post. I'm from the EU and tried it, but I haven't got any response yet from Blizzard. Been waiting for 45 minutes now and I used sms authenticator.

----------


## BuloZB

Holy MOLY This is insane find dude! it works for me {EU Acc) banned in wotlk

----------


## d0tc0m

If you try again you just get a message sayting its currencly one case ongoing

----------


## mathiasdth1

I did it. And the Ticket just got closed and is not gone. I got an email from them saying thank you for submitting. But nothing has happened yet, and Ive also relogged once without luck.

----------


## iinfii

do i have to be offline or can i play meanwhile? cause playing atm and waiting since 1hour for a response from blizzard all i got was an email that told me that 
my Request for privacy was accepted and they will write me an email when its done o.O

----------


## Warper

20minutes ongoing for now, in wait status. How much tile did you waited ?  :Smile:

----------


## mathiasdth1

What are people banned for? Maybe it depends on what you are banned for.

----------


## Ehnoah

You see the guy before was online, so I asume you can play  :Smile:

----------


## iinfii

one of my multiboxing accounts was perma banned for botting long time ago back to 2011/2012 around :P

----------


## lolilolilol

> do i have to be offline or can i play meanwhile? cause playing atm and waiting since 1hour for a response from blizzard all i got was an email that told me that 
> my Request for privacy was accepted and they will write me an email when its done o.O


Was online all the time, maybe a lot of people are trying now and it's longer idk

----------


## Kaizuken

> Was online all the time, maybe a lot of people are trying now and it's longer idk



▬ Legendary Find Mate,

Already posted on Reddit, WoW Forums, because of that maybe not working anymore.

----------


## mathiasdth1

> one of my multiboxing accounts was perma banned for botting long time ago back to 2011/2012 around :P


Hmm. I talked to a guy on Twitch whom also got banned for botting. So idk. Maybe there are just a lot of people doing it atm.

----------


## Tooscary

Anyone with in-game proof?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Anyone with in-game proof?

----------


## d0tc0m

50 min now and still nothing.

----------


## iinfii

cant say how long im waiting atm lost my ticket and cant find it anywhere tho.... there is no open ticket right now and if i try to make it again it says that there is one processing already

----------


## mathiasdth1

> cant say how long im waiting atm lost my ticket and cant find it anywhere tho.... there is no open ticket right now and if i try to make it again it says that there is one processing already


Im in the same situation. They might have stopped it. Im sure it was not their intention of letting people getting transmog from banned accounts.

----------


## Zolt

> Never been more depressed to be an NA player than in this moment.


this......  :Frown:

----------


## culino2

> cant say how long im waiting atm lost my ticket and cant find it anywhere tho.... there is no open ticket right now and if i try to make it again it says that there is one processing already


The ticket always seems to be invisible, even if it worked. Didn't worked on 2 accounts for me that required ID verification. Current account I'm playing on worked fine (no verification was required beside of authenticator code) \o

----------


## Ehnoah

Seems I still have Cooldown til 10 AM sadly til then it is fixed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Twentycents

Seems like the request is much longer if u use ID verification

----------


## iinfii

ok it just worked now for me also lol nice finding D:

----------


## cryptnic

Remember to post what ya got, always nice to see the results of finds like this.

----------


## Twentycents

I got SOOOOO much stuff from my previous accounts lol ... can't wait to get it OMAGAD
Gratz u got it mate !

----------


## Kaizuken

> ok it just worked now for me also lol nice finding D:



Grats Mate, you got also Mounts?

----------


## mathiasdth1

> I got SOOOOO much stuff from my previous accounts lol ... can't wait to get it OMAGAD
> Gratz u got it mate !


How long did you wait?

----------


## lolilolilol

> Remember to post what ya got, always nice to see the results of finds like this.


This!

Was so happy to found it for myself. I want to see what you get back 

Have fun, and keep your account safe  :Wink:

----------


## Twentycents

> How long did you wait?


i'm still waiting actually, don't wanna leave my comp lol
this is the very last stuff i'm still missing from my banned account, mop challenge skin & mounts, stuff from wotlk .. cata .. god ...! i'll update tomorrow if i got news !

----------


## mathiasdth1

> i'm still waiting actually, don't wanna leave my comp lol
> this is the very last stuff i'm still missing from my banned account, mop challenge skin & mounts, stuff from wotlk .. cata .. god ...! i'll update tomorrow if i got news !


Ive been waiting for 1.5hr now. Still nothing :3 Rip my Tier 3 sets if its fixed already D:

----------


## maxor25

does this work with deleted whole accounts?

----------


## iinfii

> Grats Mate, you got also Mounts?


NWlZsyi.jpg

the swift flight form legacy acm

and some t3 set pieces  :Smile: 


but no idea why the date is 09 now :X

----------


## Warper

Could you share with us the time between your request & his completion ?  :Smile:  by any chances ^^

----------


## mathiasdth1

> Could you share with us the time between your request & his completion ?  by any chances ^^


Im currently waiting on my 3rd hr. All I have gotten is the email saying thanks for submitting a data privacy request

----------


## spartacuss

Yeah same here, 2 hours now.

----------


## Disphotic

If you submitted the request through IDverification, it likely has to go through a human employee first, hence the much longer wait time

----------


## xtase2007

what a bummer this is only for EU ;(

----------


## d0tc0m

Waited over 7 hours now and still nothing

----------


## angrytestie

> Waited over 7 hours now and still nothing


because EU GM?s are not online yet - just wait 3-4 more hours and you should be good.

----------


## d0tc0m

> because EU GM?s are not online yet - just wait 3-4 more hours and you should be good.


But people seems to have gotten it without GM's?

----------


## Vcertno

I can't believe it was unintentional; they just made BFA the greatest expansion ever! It was our data after all.

----------


## noes

Can't thank you enough

----------


## Zinqa

Seems like GDPR did something good afterall LUL

----------


## Vcertno

> Seems like GDPR did something good afterall LUL


How to go from an eurosceptic to a pro EU.

----------


## liciouz

8hr's now. still hope for the best :3


e: used authenticator

----------


## Tooscary

I submitted my data privacy request yesterday evening. I woke up and I said it completed at 02:00AM. I logged into my WoW account, but nothing has been edited? Fixed perhaps?

----------


## mathiasdth1

People who have gotten their transmog. Have you received a second email with your data privacy?

----------


## bl4ckg4m3

Its normal via sms it takes some hrs, to get the code?

----------


## gippy

> People who have gotten their transmog. Have you received a second email with your data privacy?


Nope, i havent yet.

----------


## Wombatz

+5 Rep

Youre awesome

----------


## Disphotic

> Nope, i havent yet.


What did you get may I ask? Did you get another mail once you got the mogs?

----------


## gippy

> What did you get may I ask? Did you get another mail once you got the mogs?


The only 2 mails i got, was the first one where i needed the code for email verification, then straight after i got one saying my privacy request was accepted and they'll email me when the request is finished and i haven't heard anything since. The mogs and such came after both these emails.

Whilst checking through my characters a few hours later, i did see an abandoned character i made with raf many years ago that i had added on the normal friendlist appear online. I guess the whole process must take some time judging by that.

----------


## Thecurator

anyone managed to get something from main acc where chars have been xfered away from the account ? ie the acc has mount achieve but not actual mount

----------


## liciouz

worked now for me.Checked my Appearances and found all old sets from my banned account.like mop cm set and other stuff.Thanks buddy <3

----------


## mgscs

Got my old transmog and mounts back! Great find, +rep x5

----------


## d0tc0m

> worked now for me.Checked my Appearances and found all old sets from my banned account.like mop cm set and other stuff.Thanks buddy <3


When did you request it?

----------


## d0tc0m

> Got my old transmog and mounts back! Great find, +rep x5


At what time did you request it? Did you get an email?

----------


## jinta

So this was Posted on reddit, forums and who knows where else, also in non elite here. They might be flooded with this stuff right now. 
If a GM actually needs to overlook then well it can take some time.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> So this was Posted on reddit, forums and who knows where else, also in non elite here. They might be flooded with this stuff right now. 
> If a GM actually needs to overlook then well it can take some time.


This 100% works because the system silently logs the banned characters in to pull data from them. Obviously, as oversight, this also grants any pending achievements to the banned character. After testing it last night, all of my banned account characters last logged in less than 24 hours ago

----------


## iinfii

well i requested it yesterday at 22:30pm cet... had to wait bit over 2h and couldnt play meanwhile because my fps went down and up crazy while i’ve earned all the mogs and acms from the past been on a fresh 110boosted char to that time with almost 0personal achievements... happily without a guild... it spammed atleast 5-10minutes things out. i forgot that my wotlk and cata druid had server first titles but yeah got them now (:



i used sms verification and got 2emails.

1time request accepted ->mail from 22:30pm cet
1time request completed ->mail from 02:xxam cet

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> well i requested it yesterday at 22:30pm cet... had to wait bit over 2h and couldnt play meanwhile because my fps went down and up crazy while i?ve earned all the mogs and acms from the past been on a fresh 110boosted char to that time with almost 0personal achievements... happily without a guild... it spammed atleast 5-10minutes things out. i forgot that my wotlk and cata druid had server first titles but yeah got them now (:
> 
> 
> 
> i used sms verification and gotten 2emails.
> 
> 1time request accepted ->mail from 22:30pm cet
> 1time request completed ->mail from 02:xxam cet


It's likely your game will crash while they process the request, as the process is actually screwing with your account (logging in multiple characters etc) there will be some odd interactions between your client and the server. I doubt the protocols for server/client communication were ever designed with this process in mind.

----------


## d0tc0m

> well i requested it yesterday at 22:30pm cet... had to wait bit over 2h and couldnt play meanwhile because my fps went down and up crazy while i’ve earned all the mogs and acms from the past been on a fresh 110boosted char to that time with almost 0personal achievements... happily without a guild... it spammed atleast 5-10minutes things out. i forgot that my wotlk and cata druid had server first titles but yeah got them now (:
> 
> 
> 
> i used sms verification and got 2emails.
> 
> 1time request accepted ->mail from 22:30pm cet
> 1time request completed ->mail from 02:xxam cet


Nice. I haven't received a single email yet. Waited over 10 hours. When I try to open a new one, it just says a case is currently ongoing and I cannot start a new case.

----------


## nivaro

I'm currently on 12 and a half hour of waiting and nothing yet. Used sms verification

Will update when/if things appear in my account

----------


## Hazzbazzy

It is also worth noting, for those of you with full locked accounts (max licenses banned), it is likely you can now request the removal of a specific license if it falls under the GDPR's Right to Erasure (Right to erasure | ICO). Blizzard offer a removal of data process, but I have not delved into to see how specific you can be: Contact Support - Blizzard Support

----------


## gippy

> It's likely your game will crash while they process the request, as the process is actually screwing with your account (logging in multiple characters etc) there will be some odd interactions between your client and the server. I doubt the protocols for server/client communication were ever designed with this process in mind.


I wonder if thats what is wrong with my account, as since i i did the request i've been having some bad lock ups and crashes.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> I wonder if thats what is wrong with my account, as since i i did the request i've been having some bad lock ups and crashes.


Yes, this will be why. If your WoW freezes just open up CMD and run "taskkill /im wow.exe /f" and restart wow.

----------


## Ehnoah

Requesting mine now too xD

----------


## Kimpan90

I requested last night. After 2h I went to bed.


When I woke up, I had some of my old tier 3 mage items, I had some achivs (such as Onyixa lvl 60, exalted with ZG, tabard of protector, old pvp title etc) 


I got some unobtainable items such as ZG mage items from quest etc


But I did not get items which are BOE / Need to be used (pets, old mounts such as Amani bear I believe)... 


I know this because I am 1000000 % sure I had Blade of Wizardy in TBC, but I did not get that transmog, I did however, get lots of tmogs and achis that has quests through them (as T3 items) etc 


I got some mounts, but I cant tell which so might be some non rare mounts etc :P 




ANYHOW, I have been trying for 6 years to get my old mage back, mostly because of some achis but mainly the t3 items (I had 6 parts), and I finally got them! 


Thank you so much

----------


## iinfii

why should you get boe/bop items back? you are getting the account wide things nothing else^^

----------


## Kimpan90

> why should you get boe/bop items back? you are getting the account wide things nothing else^^


I am just providing more information. 

Blade of Wizardy was a item I had equipped and thus, should be given transmog. But as it was perma banned before transmog, it has not been registrated and you are only getting quest item rewards (this means, you only get achis which are quested as well).

----------


## Ehnoah

Someone tested if Honor-Level also get collected?

----------


## d0tc0m

Do you get the transmog and achievements in the achievement tab? In the overview of the latest achievements?

----------


## liciouz

> Do you get the transmog and achievements in the achievement tab? In the overview of the latest achievements?


yes you do

----------


## Twentycents

can someone confirm you get the mount from the challenge via this stuff? i had 3 of the 4 mounts becuz 3 characters had the MOP CM Achiev but it never merged to my account due to perma ban before it could be merged, did someone encountered the same stuff and got the mounts back ?
Gosh i hope they won't stop this service too early ..

----------


## mathiasdth1

I still have not gotten any tmog or heard anything. I did it last night at around 23:00 server time.

----------


## gippy

> can someone confirm you get the mount from the challenge via this stuff? i had 3 of the 4 mounts becuz 3 characters had the MOP CM Achiev but it never merged to my account due to perma ban before it could be merged, did someone encountered the same stuff and got the mounts back ?
> Gosh i hope they won't stop this service too early ..


I got 4 mop cm mounts mailed to 2 different characters, even though i had already learnt them.

----------


## jinta

> 5 hours ago
> 
> USER
> 
> Filed data privacy request for: Account, game, marketing, and purchase data - Obtain a copy of my data


Still waiting, logged in from work and didnt see anything  :Frown:

----------


## Tooscary

My request has been completed, but after 5 hours of waiting there still is no transmog or achievements on my account. Maybe because they deleted my characters from my banned account?

----------


## cryptnic

Yes ofc, you wont get anything for a deleted character, if they did.

But Blizzard don't delete characters, ever.

----------


## WiNiFiX

This would be useful if I was not annoyed by seeing permanently banned accounts on my bnet and have blizz delete them, could finally get my challenge mode gear back.
A real expliot would have been to see this coming about 2 years ago before I deleted them and then I would have known not to :P

----------


## nivaro

I'm on 16 hours and counting since I made my request and recieved the first email "Data Privacy Request Accepted"

There has been no change in my collection nor achievements at this point and I'm starting to wonder if the whole ordeal is somehow patched? I was banned early/mid MoP for botting if that's somehow relevant in the topic.


Can someone who got their stuff already make a step by step list of how it happened for them? Were you online and suddenly your chat was just flooded by unlocks and achievements? Did you get stuff in your mail on some random character?

I'd take any lead at this point to figure out if there's something I've missed.

Edit: I'm on a battle.net account with 7 vanilla accounts with data going back to 2006. Could that have anything to do with the speed of the whole thing, perhaps?

----------


## aionic11

I requested it 15 hrs ago, I got the email saying they accepted the data request 5hrs ago and haven't received anything else yet

----------


## culino2

My characters still appear online every few minutes, even if the process should be finished since 12 hours+ (already got my stuff).
Just add your banned characters to your friend list and wait about 10~ minutes. If they appear online, it should currently process your account.

----------


## spartacuss

My opinion is that dur the recent advertise, compared to yesterday, the servers/GM's handling this issue are processing way more request, so the wainting time will increase.

----------


## jinta

> I requested it 15 hrs ago, I got the email saying they accepted the data request 5hrs ago and haven't received anything else yet


so you actually only have been waiting for 5 then

----------


## Ehnoah

Even if the time has passed, it still says on CD for me sadly.

----------


## d0tc0m

How do you find back to your ticket?

----------


## Vcertno

Anybody got their transmog recently? First come, first served as always with these kind of bugs heh.

----------


## Twentycents

> This would be useful if I was not annoyed by seeing permanently banned accounts on my bnet and have blizz delete them, could finally get my challenge mode gear back.
> A real expliot would have been to see this coming about 2 years ago before I deleted them and then I would have known not to :P


You mean you deleted ur banned account years ago ? i mean, you intentionnally did it ? 
i didn't even know u could do such a thing

----------


## Twentycents

> I got 4 mop cm mounts mailed to 2 different characters, even though i had already learnt them.


Sorry to bother you, did ur account got banned BEFORE the achievment merge system which split all your achievment and mount around all your character ?
i guess not because if u alrady had the mounts it means u got banned after the mount merge (cm mount were initially personnal character only and then they sent the 4 mounts and then it got merged to any character) my characters got banned just before this feature, so my mounts are "virtually stuck" on a character that i never had the chance to log again to split the mount they owned, i'm not sur if i'm clear or not ^^

----------


## gippy

> Sorry to bother you, did ur account got banned BEFORE the achievment merge system which split all your achievment and mount around all your character ?
> i guess not because if u alrady had the mounts it means u got banned after the mount merge (cm mount were initially personnal character only and then they sent the 4 mounts and then it got merged to any character) my characters got banned just before this feature, so my mounts are "virtually stuck" on a character that i never had the chance to log again to split the mount they owned, i'm not sur if i'm clear or not ^^


I got banned before the merge but completed them again before mop ended. Thing is the characters/classes that are getting the mails didn't complete cms or even exist back then. Since the mounts are tied to the silver achievement, you might have a chance of getting them maybe.

----------


## XKevsterX

Been waiting for 20 hours now, used the Authenticator and received the email instantly after beginning the process/opening the ticket. Anyone else been waiting this long?

----------


## spartacuss

> Been waiting for 20 hours now, used the Authenticator and received the email instantly after beginning the process/opening the ticket. Anyone else been waiting this long?


Yes, same here, be patient.

----------


## Twentycents

> Been waiting for 20 hours now, used the Authenticator and received the email instantly after beginning the process/opening the ticket. Anyone else been waiting this long?


Same here, just keep on waiting, this can take up to 30 days, tbh, no matterr the delay if they add all our old stuff it's worth the wait lol !

----------


## d0tc0m

No reply from the email or anything. Now when I open the transmog tab my game lags like shit.

----------


## Ehnoah

Got my reply within Minutes, but I had a request before, seems they only login once. Cuz my Honor Level is not increased (the reason I done it, since if they login, the Honor get calculated)

----------


## Neyia

Thanks for the tips, +rep

Thats awesome, I have 3 lifetime ban since MoP (for MoP, WoD, and Legion). I'll try to get the Rogue and Druid CM Gold Xmog, as same as Legendary cloak.

Request send at 19:44
Request accepted at 19:57
Request finished at --:--

At this moment no char are logged in.

----------


## dumble132

they removed my Gladiator Drake Achivement from my sold Character LOL

----------


## mathiasdth1

Anyone got transmog recently? I still have not gotten anything, except the email, and ive waited for about 24hrs now.

----------


## Bebop0

So my request was accepted 25 hours ago and it still keeps actively logging all the characters on my account (for no reason?) i think i've got everything i wanted (achievements and transmog) but still it's just messing around with, not sure what's going on here? I can barely play WoW like this now.

Amazing find for sure though lolilolilol!

----------


## Kaizuken

> they removed my Gladiator Drake Achivement from my sold Character LOL



What you mean?

----------


## mathiasdth1

I have just looked up all my characters from my banned account on wowhead wardrobe, and none of my Tier 3 transmog, TCG Tarbards or my Arcanite Ripper is showing (I got the Arcanite Ripper and Tabard of Flame equiped). Also my character is no longer wearing the Dreadnought transmog on wow armory (it had it transmogged before the ban). I dont know if this happened to anyone else, but please check (Wardrobe - World of Warcraft).


Edit: I have just copied a character from the banned account over on the Beta servers. When I get in, my gear is transmogged to my Tier 3. It might just be a Wow armory bug and wowhead bug. Idk

----------


## Elvis123x

So I'm curious, what do I do if I have a diff battle.net that's banned? I have a main battle.net now and an older battle.net with a banned wow license. Do I do this with the banned one and get it on my main account?

----------


## lolilolilol

You can do it on your old bnet account and try to merge both but I dont know if you can still merge bnet account

----------


## Elvis123x

I've made a ticket saying I want to remind myself why I shouldn't break the rules and to avoid having to log multiple accounts to have my old banned licenses on this account. Merging should work afaik, so I'll try merging and then doing it. I'll report here how it turns out.

----------


## Silvera

> I've made a ticket saying I want to remind myself why I shouldn't break the rules and to avoid having to log multiple accounts to have my old banned licenses on this account. Merging should work afaik, so I'll try merging and then doing it. I'll report here how it turns out.


As far as I know, merging won't transfer mounts/achievements/other BoA's to the "target" account. Btw, why make a sob story? They will merge your accounts no questions asked, I did it twice so far.

----------


## Elvis123x

> As far as I know, merging won't transfer mounts/achievements/other BoA's to the "target" account. Btw, why make a sob story? They will merge your accounts no questions asked, I did it twice so far.


Doesn't matter and that was not the point. I'm asking to merge permanently banned accounts and I'm looking to do what OP posted when the merge is complete, to obtain shit from my banned wotlk/cata accounts. Read better next time.

----------


## jxqdy123

Thank you for sharing. I will try it on CN

----------


## Silvera

> Doesn't matter and that was not the point. I'm asking to merge permanently banned accounts and I'm looking to do what OP posted when the merge is complete, to obtain shit from my banned wotlk/cata accounts. Read better next time.


If there was no point to it, why write it? And I literally just told you it doesn't work. Maybe you should try reading better next time. GL.

----------


## d0tc0m

1 day and 8 hours waited now. Still nothing. I only got the first email.

----------


## klunko

> 1 day and 8 hours waited now. Still nothing. I only got the first email.


Same here. I suspect they have temporarily disabled progress on new requests since they realized something was wrong when so many new people used this feature. Probably will be fixed soon and no longer usable this way.

----------


## jinta

> Thank you for sharing. I will try it on CN


wont work since its an EU thing  :Smile:

----------


## Lives

> 1 day and 8 hours waited now. Still nothing. I only got the first email.





> Same here. I suspect they have temporarily disabled progress on new requests since they realized something was wrong when so many new people used this feature. Probably will be fixed soon and no longer usable this way.


Did not receive second email, but just a few minutes/up to an hour after I made the request, all the transmogs popped to my account.

----------


## jinta

> Status: Processing Account, App, & Shop Ticket Number: EU


24h in, still waiting.
lets hope it wont take 30 days  :Frown:

----------


## mathiasdth1

> Did not receive second email, but just a few minutes/up to an hour after I made the request, all the transmogs popped to my account.


Lucky fam. Gz :3

----------


## d0tc0m

> Did not receive second email, but just a few minutes/up to an hour after I made the request, all the transmogs popped to my account.


When did you request it?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> When did you request it?


I mean no offence but this question is pointless. It's a GDPR request for ALL your account data. How long is a piece of string? Assuming Blizzard action the request immediately, if the account is 10 years old and has all Blizzard games licensed, it will take a considerable amount of time to process. If the account is 6 months old and only plays WoW then it won't.

----------


## Lives

I requested it ~21h ago. ~20h ago I logged in and had transmogs. I used the authenticator to verify.
Edit: It's an account with 5 wow licenses, dating back to vanilla with all of the other (d3, ow, sc, sc2 etc etc) game licenses on.
Edit2: Worth noting I have not yet received the second mail with the actual information I requested.

----------


## culino2

My cata account got his stuff almost instantly (6/8 banned) with authenticator verification, 2 BC bnets (both 5/5 banned in the middle of cata) are still waiting since 27 hours, had to ID verify both.

----------


## jinta

Well i got 1 Banned on my Bnet with data back to BC, so it might take a while for me.

----------


## karlvon

Great find! Im only doing this to try if i can get the honor from a banned account (18months suspension) Got serveral legion accounts with 110 chars on my battlnet, got 1 BFA account. Made a ticket yesterday and asked if i could get 1 hour of gametime to all of my accounts so i could log in on the chars collect the honor and then transfer one char to my BFA account to add up the honor. Today i got 24 hours of gametime on all of my inactive accounts except the banned one ofc, i just needed to log in on the chars and the honor was added to all of the chars on my bnet, no transfer needed. So hopefully ill get the honor from my banned account aswell if they log the chars.

----------


## d0tc0m

Okey, I thought it would go pretty fast. I have 3 accounts extra on my b. Net. 1 from vanilla with shit load of toons and items. Also multiple botter account. But still nothing hmm.

Should it really take that much longer for me. 1.5 day now even tho I might have some more items that some of the people here who got everything within 2 hours?

----------


## mathiasdth1

> Okey, I thought it would go pretty fast. I have 3 accounts extra on my b. Net. 1 from vanilla with shit load of toons and items. Also multiple botter account. But still nothing hmm.


I also got an account from 2008 + like 3 others. Diablo also going way back. Also played some OW and HS. Been waiting for 1 day and 13hrs atm. And Ive also not gotten anything yet. It seems like, the older the account is, the longer it takes. Which makes sense. But atleast people are still getting their tmog, so there is still hope.

----------


## jinta

> Should it really take that much longer for me. 1.5 day now even tho I might have some more items that some of the people here who got everything within 2 hours?


YES, cause Data =/= Data

----------


## plikplikplik

Can someone tell me if anyone got their transmogs or achievements in the past 24 hours?

----------


## liciouz

y i got it yesterday.
But my account are bugged now.every 10 min, all of my chars are coming online.you got like 2 fps for few sec. till there are offline again. (from banned and unbanned account)
so thats the price you need to pay, if u want ur stuff back  :Stick Out Tongue: 

used auth Method and dont get any email beside from the first. so you get your stuff, without any email.

----------


## onathe

waiting 3 hours now. just got the email that they gonna do it soon. are there more people in the last few hours who got positive feedback?

----------


## Hunterkris

Sent in request about 1 day ago, got the message that it was recived about two hours after, with email about it 
- Confirmed with ID from the start
Still nothing in my transmog tab
The ban was from late MOP after the whole PQR Auto rotation and it was done to an account that has been active since mid vanilla
- Still not recived a second email

----------


## w3rt

Has anyone had their screen freeze every now and then in-game after requesting their data?

----------


## mathiasdth1

> Has anyone had their screen freeze every now and then in-game after requesting their data?


Yep. But still not recieved any tmog

----------


## bl4ckg4m3

requested yesterday around 9 am and and nothing happened yet.

----------


## onathe

maybe they fix'd it? cO

----------


## Twentycents

> maybe they fix'd it? cO


please no ...

----------


## culino2

> Has anyone had their screen freeze every now and then in-game after requesting their data?





> Yep. But still not recieved any tmog


And your characters appear online? You only have to wait 5-10 minutes so it's worth a look. Character names can be checked with blizzard forum login...

----------


## onathe

> And your characters appear online? You only have to wait 5-10 minutes so it's worth a look. Character names can be checked with blizzard forum login...


how do u mean that? where do i check it?

----------


## culino2

> how do u mean that?


Add your banned characters to your friendlist. If your account is currently "scanned", the server should login into your characters every 5-10 minutes for a second or so. It also works with non banned characters ofc.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> And your characters appear online? You only have to wait 5-10 minutes so it's worth a look. Character names can be checked with blizzard forum login...


Characters are silently logged in in-game. A guild roster can prove this.

----------


## onathe

ah ok. but i would like to read some positive things from peeps who got positive feedback in the last hours!^^

----------


## culino2

> ah ok. but i would like to read some positive things from peeps who got positive feedback in the last hours!^^


But your feedback may help us to figure out if they've found a solution to fix this. It's a bad sign when your characters are online already.

----------


## mathiasdth1

> And your characters appear online? You only have to wait 5-10 minutes so it's worth a look. Character names can be checked with blizzard forum login...


Im currently playing on another server. But yesterday I made a lvl 1 and added my old characters to the friend list. I sat there for 30 minutes and never saw any of them get online

----------


## onathe

> Im currently playing on another server. But yesterday I made a lvl 1 and added my old characters to the friend list. I sat there for 30 minutes and never saw any of them get online


same for me... its written that it could take up to 3 days.. but i think its much faster than its written by blizz. most got it after ~30minutes?

----------


## nivaro

I'm on like 42h since the first confirmation email telling me it's underway and not to contact them further about it, 

I've been camping on a character on my old main realm and have 20 characters added on my friendlist, mixed with about 10 from banned account and 10 from current account. There's been no logging into those characters for the total of ~9-10 hours ive been afk. Unless they are so silent when they log in that they dont show up in chat as "X has come online" there hasnt been anything happening with my account yet as far as I know.

----------


## mathiasdth1

> same for me... its written that it could take up to 3 days.. but i think its much faster than its written by blizz. most got it after ~30minutes?


We might not be the chosen ones  :Frown:

----------


## culino2

> Unless they are so silent when they log in that they dont show up in chat as "X has come online" there hasnt been anything happening with my account yet as far as I know.


10 minutes are enough. And I can confirm that you do see the "xxx came online" message in the chat.

----------


## onathe

> 10 minutes are enough. And I can confirm that you do see the "xxx came online" message in the chat.


maybe..yes.. but my account is still in prog.. i hope its gonna work till they fix it or whatever..

----------


## Vcertno

> I'm on like 42h since the first confirmation email telling me it's underway and not to contact them further about it, 
> 
> I've been camping on a character on my old main realm and have 20 characters added on my friendlist, mixed with about 10 from banned account and 10 from current account. There's been no logging into those characters for the total of ~9-10 hours ive been afk. Unless they are so silent when they log in that they dont show up in chat as "X has come online" there hasnt been anything happening with my account yet as far as I know.


That would mean it only worked on some accounts, we have to figure why.

We have the evidence that many people sent their request simultaneously but it only went through for some for a reason we don't know.

----------


## Twentycents

Do the people who didn't get the mogs back used ID verification ? it might be the problem which make the stuff longer, need an human to verify your request, which it maybe doesn't need if u got though mail, sms or auth verif, dunno, just thinking

----------


## noes

U can find some crazy things in the file blizzard sends you from the request. Including the tickets made AGAINST you.

----------


## Disphotic

Moron lmao

----------


## nivaro

> Do the people who didn't get the mogs back used ID verification ? it might be the problem which make the stuff longer, need an human to verify your request, which it maybe doesn't need if u got though mail, sms or auth verif, dunno, just thinking


I'm +40 hour club with sms verification. I'm gonna continue living with hope that it's just slow for me and any moment now I'll get my stuff

----------


## mathiasdth1

> Do the people who didn't get the mogs back used ID verification ? it might be the problem which make the stuff longer, need an human to verify your request, which it maybe doesn't need if u got though mail, sms or auth verif, dunno, just thinking


I haven't received my mog and I used the authentication one

----------


## klunko

> U can find some crazy things in the file blizzard sends you from the request. Including the tickets made AGAINST you.


Haha that's so great. Honestly looking forward to see what reports I've gotten even if there's no mogs unlocked with this exploit  :Big Grin:

----------


## nertharul

So it doesnt matter if you have a EU acc in ur bnet it wont work if ur in NA right?

----------


## onathe

> So it doesnt matter if you have a EU acc in ur bnet it wont work if ur in NA right?


i think its just possible for eu

----------


## Hazzbazzy

I think it's important to clear this up, because it's starting to get annoying reading the same comments like "It's not done yet, 40 hours in!"
*Requests may take up to 30 days to complete.* 

Yeah, sure, a lot of us got in less than 24 hours. However, more and more people are submitting requests. You do the maths




> So it doesnt matter if you have a EU acc in ur bnet it wont work if ur in NA right?


If you have a SINGLE EU License on your US Battle.net account, or vice versa, this will work for an NA license.

Source: I have NA accounts myself that were included in this scan

----------


## nivaro

> I think it's important to clear this up, because it's starting to get annoying reading the same comments like "It's not done yet, 40 hours in!"
> *Requests may take up to 30 days to complete.*


I understand where you're coming from with this comment, but with people asking for confirmation if other people have the same problems etc it should be ok to let them know they are not alone

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> I understand where you're coming from with this comment, but with people asking for confirmation if other people have the same problems etc it should be ok to let them know they are not alone


75% of these 201 posts are "Haven't had anythign back yet"

----------


## lolilolilol

> If you have a SINGLE EU License on your US Battle.net account, or vice versa, this will work for an NA license.
> 
> Source: I have NA accounts myself that were included in this scan


This is nice, u can probably add a starter EU account on your bnet and get this to work in US

----------


## mathiasdth1

> This is nice, u can probably add a starter EU account on your bnet and get this to work in US


Well if it only works for EU. Maybe you can move your NA achies, mounts and so on to EU if you make an EU starter edition. Hmm

----------


## onathe

> I understand where you're coming from with this comment, but with people asking for confirmation if other people have the same problems etc it should be ok to let them know they are not alone


fully agree with this ^^

----------


## lolilolilol

You dont understand, if you have an EU account they will let's you do the request and connect your NA character  :Wink:

----------


## aionic11

I have multiple Battle.net accounts, all with my name, is it safe to request data on more than one and use the same ID photo? I've done illegal stuff on the secondary accounts

----------


## BuloZB

they archive those things for US player to for sure. but new GPDR law in EU have option request all data for EU residents from blizzard

----------


## d0tc0m

> U can find some crazy things in the file blizzard sends you from the request. Including the tickets made AGAINST you.


Are they even allowed to write stuff like "moron"?

----------


## Disphotic

> Are they even allowed to write stuff like "moron"?


It was only meant to be seen internally within blizzard

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> It was only meant to be seen internally within blizzard


This is other players comments, not Blizzards

----------


## Disphotic

This goes for everyone though, be careful publishing your privacy data, with the exact time stamps and everything, it shouldn't be too hard for Blizzard to link your ownedcore use to your wow account if they really wanted.

----------


## d0tc0m

> It was only meant to be seen internally within blizzard


I know that, but in my country you are not even allowed to do that ever. Because user can ask for data even before GDPR, it was just harder to get.

----------


## Twentycents

> U can find some crazy things in the file blizzard sends you from the request. Including the tickets made AGAINST you.


wow this is scary and awesome at the same time, can't wait to receive mine !!

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> I know that, but in my country you are not even allowed to do that ever. Because user can ask for data even before GDPR, it was just harder to get.


Again, these are PLAYER comments. Not Blizzard comments

----------


## lolilolilol

Check my Complaint History and all of them was me reporting someone else  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gippy

Does it show you offense history, like when you were banned and unbanned across your accounts?

----------


## Ehnoah

Yes, but it not show the Reason only "WOW_INGAME" as Reasons. And Bans are listed in 3 Day cycles. So you get banned for 3 days over and over again.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Yes, but it not show the Reason only "WOW_INGAME" as Reasons. And Bans are listed in 3 Day cycles. So you get banned for 3 days over and over again.


Not true. If your account is blocked it will flag the reason. Mine is basicalyl "cheating"

----------


## gippy

> Yes, but it not show the Reason only "WOW_INGAME" as Reasons. And Bans are listed in 3 Day cycles. So you get banned for 3 days over and over again.


Well the account i'm on now got perma banned in the luaninja wave during wotlk, then i unbanned it with that fake hack exploit that was floating around sometime during mop. I was wondering what the unban would look like. I guess i'll see when the mail arrives.

----------


## HunterHero

> U can find some crazy things in the file blizzard sends you from the request. Including the tickets made AGAINST you.


No it's not. These are the reports that you have done.

----------


## aasda

There's no way this works for NA. 

I've had an EU account on Bnet for ages but using the OP link I get "No Data Found." I can even look up my banned account (6 years old) on the Armory, still wearing all the stuff I want in my unbanned account. Nothing happens and nothing is given to me.

----------


## Ehnoah

> Not true. If your account is blocked it will flag the reason. Mine is basicalyl "cheating"


Perma banned? Cuz I not have Perma-Banned Accounts, I had one, but I deleted the Perma-Banned one.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> There's no way this works for NA. 
> 
> I've had an EU account on Bnet for ages but using the OP link I get "No Data Found." I can even look up my banned account (6 years old) on the Armory, still wearing all the stuff I want in my unbanned account. Nothing happens and nothing is given to me.


I said it works with an NA license on an EU account. It MAY work with an EU License on an NA account

----------


## Fragile Boost

Hey guys!

I did a request around 40-45 hours ago. And I only received the e-mail which says "Thank you for submitting a data privacy request. We will send you an email when your request is finished."
Nothing else since then. Is it fixed or I'm just unlucky that I did not got the transmogs / datas of my accounts?

----------


## HunterHero

> Hey guys!
> 
> I did a request around 40-45 hours ago. And I only received the e-mail which says "Thank you for submitting a data privacy request. We will send you an email when your request is finished."
> Nothing else since then. Is it fixed or I'm just unlucky that I did not got the transmogs / datas of my accounts?


If you thread through some of the latest comments you'd see Hazz already said it can take up to 30 days.

----------


## MisterPepsi

When you put in the ticket it basically says the following "Data Privacy request can take up to 30 days for completion.Please do not create a ticket for this matter as custommer support will not be able to assist you with this." . Your best bet is to wait for the request to be completed cuz maybe when OP did it there weren't so many requests to collect all the data and now we're kind of blowing blizz up with data privacy requests.

----------


## HaRdCoR3

> When you put in the ticket it basically says the following "Data Privacy request can take up to 30 days for completion.Please do not create a ticket for this matter as custommer support will not be able to assist you with this." . Your best bet is to wait for the request to be completed cuz maybe when OP did it there weren't so many requests to collect all the data and now we're kind of blowing blizz up with data privacy requests.


Yeah that makes sense! I got this email 2 days ago and still waiting for my data. Anything we can do is waiting.

----------


## aasda

> I said it works with an NA license on an EU account. It MAY work with an EU License on an NA account


And I'm confirming it does not work on an NA account period. See this image for proof.

----------


## lolilolilol

Updated the 1st post with this info thx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## onathe

> And I'm confirming it does not work on an NA account period. See this image for proof.


thx 4 proof

----------


## Neyia

> Thanks for the tips, +rep
> 
> Thats awesome, I have 3 lifetime ban since MoP (for MoP, WoD, and Legion). I'll try to get the Rogue and Druid CM Gold Xmog, as same as Legendary cloak.
> 
> Request send at 19:44
> Request accepted at 19:57
> Request finished at --:--
> 
> At this moment no char are logged in.


Still waiting since. I'll quote again when it's finished, and say if I got CM Gold Mop xmog or not

----------


## Hunterkris

Neyia did you use ID or a quicker authentication?
Because based on the others here its th ID that takes time. Prob because all the checks where you send in th ID go thru the same check, making a bottleneck of sorts i would guess? 
And also makes it less likely to happen during weekend since it prob requires a human to verify the ID...

PS: Also still wating, think i submitted mine about th same time as you did.

----------


## Neyia

> Neyia did you use ID or a quicker authentication?
> Because based on the others here its th ID that takes time. Prob because all the checks where you send in th ID go thru the same check, making a bottleneck of sorts i would guess? 
> And also makes it less likely to happen during weekend since it prob requires a human to verify the ID...
> 
> PS: Also still wating, think i submitted mine about th same time as you did.


I used ID Picture because my phone number isn't formatted for my country (France with 07 instead of 06) and because the Battle.net auth app on my P20 Pro is still linked to my other bnet account.

The validation was fast as fk but now it's so long. I have 8 WoW licence and every other games so..  :Smile:

----------


## Hazzbazzy

75% of these comments are "still waiting"
Can we stop now? Thanks.

Leave the comments section for people that actually want to contribute stuff and not moan

----------


## onathe

> I used ID Picture because my phone number isn't formatted for my country (France with 07 instead of 06) and because the Battle.net auth app on my P20 Pro is still linked to my other bnet account.
> 
> The validation was fast as fk but now it's so long. I have 8 WoW licence and every other games so..


I did the quick authentication tho. "sms verification" and waiting about 3 days now. i think it doesnt matter what verificaton u did.

----------


## Hunterkris

Specualting on reasons for a longer time when others clearly did not have such a long time is hardly the same as just whining ?

----------


## Planetdune

> Specualting on reasons for a longer time when others clearly did not have such a long time is hardly the same as just whining ?


Why on earth would this take 30 days? These things are automated right?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Specualting on reasons for a longer time when others clearly did not have such a long time is hardly the same as just whining ?


This isn't a speculation thread. There is no need to speculate; by waiting less than 30 days and "speculating" (you're actally just whining), you're clogging up this thead for those who have contributed actual facts. Lets be real, once your request is processed it's likely you'll never comment on this thread again.




> Why on earth would this take 30 days? These things are automated right?


That's the legal limit. It's like when you work in support, if a customer asks how long it will take you overcompensate.

----------


## Hunterkris

> This isn't a speculation thread. There is no need to speculate; by waiting less than 30 days and "speculating" (you're actally just whining), you're clogging up this thead for those who have contributed actual facts. Lets be real, once your request is processed it's likely you'll never comment on this thread again.


If discussing and trying to narrow down what if anything effected the difference in time is cosidered "clogging up" and oppsed to "actual facts" then sure. However while it has been noted before that some factors may have been key to the longer ques, only by talking amongs ourselves can we narrow down the reason...

Its easy to say "oh yeah its just becasue many people submitted a request" but so long as there were other key differences, like how many lisences or how the verification was done i dont think its whining to talk amongst our self as to the impact of those.

If i was a new reader i would ineed be interested in a discussion of how if any impact the way i chose to verify my ID when submitting a request to blizzard was handled as well as how the status of my account would effect the timing. Now with more people haveing shared information its clear that its has less to do with how and probably more to do with the nubmer of requests.

Why are you even pointing out something you have no idea of, namely what i will and wont post... is it an argument against my opinion or just something you felt like saying...? I feel like those type of aruments, directed at a poster and not its content, is taking the discussion a bit away from what this thread is about but hey thats just me.

----------


## ufatribe

Hoping for a u.s. alternative soon

----------


## MisterPepsi

I seriously would like to keep this thread clean of speculations and whinings but up to date with actual proof and other methods on how this can be done on US(if any). Unless you have actual data that could contribute to the thread I would suggest to wait until the request is completed and only then can you start to complain about the situation.To add more to this story, the support is Short-staffed on weekends so this might be one of the reasons as to why it was not completed yet.

Thanks!

----------


## Lewlipopz

After some testing, I can confirm that this does not work for NA-based Blizzard accounts in its current form. Adding an EU WoW starter account to a NA Blizzard returns the same "No data found" page. It's very likely checking which region your Blizzard account is situated in; and if it's not the EU then you're screwed. The only alternative I can think of is changing your Blizzard account region which requires an EU government issued ID to be submitted. Someone could try photoshopping an EU driver's license with their photo on it and test if changing Blizzard account regions allows you to submit a Data Request.

----------


## maclone

Everybody keep it calm. The data request process is pretty clear cut.
In a summary:
Blizzard is legally allowed to take 30 days to process the data request.Requests are not automated, they have to run through Blizzard support.Right now Blizzard has a large volume of requests to process, and support is limited.There is no way to speed up the process past the verification step.The more data your account has, the longer the process will take.
Speculating about this process seems like _debating over as to why your coffee machine takes so long_.
This is the reason why I also shift towards that posts containing nothing but a statement that someone's request is still not fulfilled have little value.
As such, posts of this kind are discouraged.

I'll be keeping an eye out and will continue to remove posts as needed. One thing is certain, these posts are no reason to fight over.

Do not reply to this post.

----------


## Kenneth

is this confirmed to work on NA or nah?

----------


## lolilolilol

Work with any wow account region but only with Europe, Middle East, Asia and Russia battle.net account 

Sorry  :Frown:

----------


## onathe

nobody got some news after 2 days? ^^

----------


## Noyze89

Hm still waiting.
My Account is from 2009. I think it will take some time  :Wink: 

Unbenannt.JPG

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Can confirm, put my request in on 01/07/1994 and still waiting.

----------


## Neyia

One last time for those who refuse to understand and who do not read the informations provided by Blizzard themself

*THIS MAY TAKE UP TO* *30** DAYS*

----------


## nss89

can i get my PETs back too ?
i ve an classic CE account banned...

----------


## onathe

> can i get my PETs back too ?
> i ve an classic CE account banned...


i think so. everything like transmog, pets and mounts that arent overwritten to the whole bnet should be then. but i'm not 100% sure

----------


## matisyahu

im getting the feeling that delay has something to do with the fact that blizz realized the exploit and are trying to find a way to provide the data without logging the accs

----------


## Neyia

> im getting the feeling that delay has something to do with the fact that blizz realized the exploit and are trying to find a way to provide the data without logging the accs


The delay is only because theres far more request than before, because of banned accounts. At least it's manual, and with the Prepatch release and the future launch of BFA obviously they have something else to do. There's a 30 days delay so just wait.

----------


## culino2

I would guess that the entire login process was bugged. Logging the characters every few minutes makes absolutely no sense. At least on my account, the logins stopped since friday. Only Blizzard knows what they're doing, maybe they're currently reworking the automated login system, or they're indeed busy. I would bet my last 5 cents that the endless login *loop* was not intended.

Needless to say I still got no report but the login process started immediately, at least this part is automated.

----------


## matisyahu

> The delay is only because theres far more request than before, because of banned accounts. At least it's manual, and with the Prepatch release and the future launch of BFA obviously they have something else to do. There's a 30 days delay so just wait.


im not complaining that it takes time , i mean they did mention the 30 days period multiple time and the fact that i get some stuff isnt something i take for granted , but as others mentioned blizz did already log their chars after the requests even though they didnt send a reply while for others (including me ) there was no login which makes me suspect they recognized the loophole and trying to fix it.
or maybe they are indeed just overloaded and im too pessimistic for no reason :P 
either way i have nothing to lose so we just wait

edit: forgot to +rep the OP , did it now!

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> im not complaining that it takes time , i mean they did mention the 30 days period multiple time and the fact that i get some stuff isnt something i take for granted , but as others mentioned blizz did already log their chars after the requests even though they didnt send a reply while for others (including me ) there was no login which makes me suspect they recognized the loophole and trying to fix it.
> or maybe they are indeed just overloaded and im too pessimistic for no reason :P 
> either way i have nothing to lose so we just wait
> 
> edit: forgot to +rep the OP , did it now!


Blizzard don't have time to stop the process to fix it. With the volume of requests and their legal requirement to meet the request within 30 days (this is an enforced legal requirement), they can't simple say "don't process anymore until we've amended the process" as they would get swamped.

----------


## culino2

> Blizzard don't have time to stop the process to fix it. With the volume of requests and their legal requirement to meet the request within 30 days (this is an enforced legal requirement), they can't simple say "don't process anymore until we've amended the process" as they would get swamped.


The login system was something that could lead into server instability or crashes: Remember, they logged your characters over and over again, so resources get lost. As all data before the exploit went public should have been collected, they do have some time to fix their stuff, simply let the support collect all the other data before and append the missing login system data later. If they're clever (dunno it's Blizzard), they have something to merge the data so it's ready after the login crap has been fixed. I mean we haven't seen a single success report since one week, so shouldn't make it sense?

It's just my oppinion, but I would say we will know more pretty soon. A time buffer of 2 weeks is great for the support team, 1 week is weak.

----------


## Neyia

> The login system was something that could lead into server instability or crashes: Remember, they logged your characters over and over again, so resources get lost. As all data before the exploit went public should have been collected, they do have some time to fix their stuff, simply let the support collect all the other data before and append the missing login system data later. If they're clever (dunno it's Blizzard), they have something to merge the data so it's ready after the login crap has been fixed. I mean we haven't seen a single success report since one week, so shouldn't make it sense?
> 
> It's just my oppinion, but I would say we will know more pretty soon. A time buffer of 2 weeks is great for the support team, 1 week is weak.


I only think they have a lot more request than previous weeks, so they can't do it as fast as before. We are on a exploit/bot board and everyone get ban here, so they probably have a massive amount of request in this last week.

As Hazzbazzy says,* hey are indeed just overloaded*

----------


## Kolobuhin

Can confirm this still works in ru zone, got heirloom, achievements, pets and mounts on absolute empty new acc, mogs aren't yet added tho, but i guess it's ok while request's still in process.

----------


## bestiale

seems i had back some achi but still no mounts and mogs, process still running after 4 days. i've 2 old vanilla accounts with plenty of stuff i guess it will take some times.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> The login system was something that could lead into server instability or crashes: Remember, they logged your characters over and over again, so resources get lost. As all data before the exploit went public should have been collected, they do have some time to fix their stuff, simply let the support collect all the other data before and append the missing login system data later. If they're clever (dunno it's Blizzard), they have something to merge the data so it's ready after the login crap has been fixed. I mean we haven't seen a single success report since one week, so shouldn't make it sense?
> 
> It's just my oppinion, but I would say we will know more pretty soon. A time buffer of 2 weeks is great for the support team, 1 week is weak.


Resources at Blizzard, regardless of their reputation, are cheap. They also can't afford to get data wrong, as they have no legal defence.

----------


## tehcheffe

I just put in my ticket yesterday evening. Will update if it gets through, so we know if it still works or not. Got a perma banned account on my B.net (banned a few months after MoP started) with some old unobtainable stuff like Arcanite Ripper and such things.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> I just put in my ticket yesterday evening. Will update if it gets through, so we know if it still works or not. Got a perma banned account on my B.net (banned a few months after MoP started) with some old unobtainable stuff like Arcanite Ripper and such things.





> Everybody keep it calm. The data request process is pretty clear cut.
> In a summary:
> Blizzard is legally allowed to take 30 days to process the data request.Requests are not automated, they have to run through Blizzard support.Right now Blizzard has a large volume of requests to process, and support is limited.There is no way to speed up the process past the verification step.The more data your account has, the longer the process will take.
> Speculating about this process seems like _debating over as to why your coffee machine takes so long_.
> This is the reason why I also shift towards that posts containing nothing but a statement that someone's request is still not fulfilled have little value.
> As such, posts of this kind are discouraged.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye out and will continue to remove posts as needed. One thing is certain, these posts are no reason to fight over.
> 
> Do not reply to this post.


See above.

----------


## motastic

Have anyone tried to use EU VPN + login into EU region of any of the games and then request data? I've heard that you get all of the data even if its from NA region as long as you are a EU citizen.

----------


## Kimpan90

> Have anyone tried to use EU VPN + login into EU region of any of the games and then request data? I've heard that you get all of the data even if its from NA region as long as you are a EU citizen.


Its the new GDPR law, as long as you are a EU citizen, you can get ALL your data. This means, you need to have a EU ADRESS. 


Im from Sweden and if I had a NA account, I could request ALL that data as well. 



VPN or not.

----------


## motastic

> Its the new GDPR law, as long as you are a EU citizen, you can get ALL your data. This means, you need to have a EU ADRESS. 
> 
> 
> Im from Sweden and if I had a NA account, I could request ALL that data as well. 
> 
> 
> 
> VPN or not.


Yes, but the point is how they determine if account is EU. I have EU region licenses on mine and it doesn't let me use this. I am guessing they look at the IP addresses ever logged in and then it flags the account somehow? Or maybe the request have to be made using the EU ip address?

----------


## Kimpan90

> Yes, but the point is how they determine if account is EU. I have EU region licenses on mine and it doesn't let me use this. I am guessing they look at the IP addresses ever logged in and then it flags the account somehow? Or maybe the request have to be made using the EU ip address?


Your registration and ID card. IP adresses has nothing to do with this.

----------


## Neyia

> Yes, but the point is how they determine if account is EU. I have EU region licenses on mine and it doesn't let me use this. I am guessing they look at the IP addresses ever logged in and then it flags the account somehow? Or maybe the request have to be made using the EU ip address?


How you determine if you are in europe or not ? With your country. The same way with Blizzard, they checks the country for which the account was registered.

You can try something:

- Change your country _(and address)_ in Bnet for a EU address _(with a request to Blizzard)_
- Go to GPRD page and use something else than ID verification _(Because your ID isn't in EU)_
- Report here if it work or not

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> How you determine if you are in europe or not ? With your country. The same way with Blizzard, they checks the country for which the account was registered.
> 
> You can try something:
> 
> - Change your country _(and address)_ in Bnet for a EU address _(with a request to Blizzard)_
> - Go to GPRD page and use something else than ID verification _(Because your ID isn't in EU)_
> - Report here if it work or not


Do not advise people to do this, it's Fraud.

----------


## motastic

> How you determine if you are in europe or not ? With your country. The same way with Blizzard, they checks the country for which the account was registered.
> 
> You can try something:
> 
> - Change your country _(and address)_ in Bnet for a EU address _(with a request to Blizzard)_
> - Go to GPRD page and use something else than ID verification _(Because your ID isn't in EU)_
> - Report here if it work or not


They will ask for photo ID in order to change the country. What interesting though is one of my other account is set to one of the EU countries. I must've changed it myself in the cataclysm years, because I don't recall contacting support for this. Anyways, that account only has SMS as verification and even if I set my real cellphone it says that it cannot receive smses. Which is a BS because it works fine with other account. I tried using the cellphone from that EU country where my account is set. Still same error, but it works for blizzard sms protect..

----------


## metalme

I made an apply this afternoon still no response. Holy crap if this works I might start playing again.

----------


## Neyia

> Do not advise people to do this, it's Fraud.


At least no, but i'm open to learn with you why it could be fraud. Show us your great knowledge in EU laws please  :Smile:

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> At least no, but i'm open to learn with you why it could be fraud. Show us your great knowledge in EU laws please





> fraud
> fr??d/
> noun
> noun: fraud; plural noun: frauds
> 
> wrongful or criminal deception intended to result in financial or personal gain.


Changing your address and claiming you live somewhere you don't is therefore fraud, as it's criminal deception for personal gain in this context.

----------


## Neyia

> Changing your address and claiming you live somewhere you don't is therefore fraud, as it's criminal deception for personal gain in this context.


Fraud in civil matters hardly differs from criminal fraud. It is an act that has been performed using unfair means intended to surprise a consent, to obtain an undue material or moral advantage or realized with the intention of escaping the execution of the Laws.

Once again, don't speak about something you didn't understand.

For information, criminal fraud is against public sector, and civil fraud against private sector. Blizzard isn't a state/republic service, only a private company.

So, there's no fraud. Thanks again.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Fraud in civil matters hardly differs from criminal fraud. It is an act that has been performed using unfair means intended to surprise a consent, to obtain an undue material or moral advantage or realized with the intention of escaping the execution of the Laws.
> 
> Once again, don't speak about something you didn't understand.
> 
> For information, criminal fraud is against public sector, and civil fraud against private sector. Blizzard isn't a state/republic service, only a private company.
> 
> So, there's no fraud. Thanks again.


Fraud is fraud. Just because you have the ability to use google and therein have some dominion in this context it does not change that, and your US-specific laws does not apply in this context as this is primarily an EU thread due to it's nature

----------


## Neyia

> Fraud is fraud. Just because you have the ability to use google and therein have some dominion in this context it does not change that, and your US-specific laws does not apply in this context as this is primarily an EU thread due to it's nature


Thats a EU laws sir, sorry if you aren't able to know your own laws. The definition comes directly from the Court of Appeal of Versailles (Versailles, isn't one of three Blizzard Center in EU ?  :Smile: )
As I said multiple times again, you dont even know what you're talking about, thats probably why you need to be disrespectful, when you have a lack of knowledge, a lack of argument.

But thanks for your _(useless)_ intervention on a subject that is totally beyond you

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Thats a EU laws sir, sorry if you aren't able to know your own laws. The definition comes directly from the Court of Appeal of Versailles (Versailles, isn't one of three Blizzard Center in EU ? )
> As I said multiple times again, you dont even know what you're talking about, thats probably why you need to be disrespectful, when you have a lack of knowledge, a lack of argument.
> 
> But thanks for your _(useless)_ intervention on a subject that is totally beyond you


No worries.

For the benefit of the rest of you, this argument aside, this is fraud. Even if Neyia were right in this case, you shouldn't risk lying about any of your personal information to gain anything.

----------


## metalme

Can any one confirm this still works? Still no response from blizzard from 11 this morning.

——
Sorry I missed the post the friendly person below me stated out. I’m just thrilled thinking about the benediction transmog

----------


## culino2

> Can any one confirm this still works? Still no response from blizzard from 11 this morning.


People are waiting since 10 days, come back in some weeks  :Smile: 



> Everybody keep it calm. The data request process is pretty clear cut.
> In a summary:
> Blizzard is legally allowed to take 30 days to process the data request.Requests are not automated, they have to run through Blizzard support.Right now Blizzard has a large volume of requests to process, and support is limited.There is no way to speed up the process past the verification step.The more data your account has, the longer the process will take.
> Speculating about this process seems like _debating over as to why your coffee machine takes so long_.
> This is the reason why I also shift towards that posts containing nothing but a statement that someone's request is still not fulfilled have little value.
> As such, posts of this kind are discouraged.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye out and will continue to remove posts as needed. One thing is certain, these posts are no reason to fight over.
> 
> Do not reply to this post.





> Sorry I missed the post the friendly person below me stated out. I’m just thrilled thinking about the benediction transmog


:*

----------


## neuron

Is there anyone that got a recent respond from Blizzard that can give us a update this this still works? I'm 6 days in and waiting "patiently"  :Big Grin:

----------


## onathe

> Is there anyone that got a recent respond from Blizzard that can give us a update this this still works? I'm 6 days in and waiting "patiently"


most of us are at the same point. this waiting time is annyoing too for me bro. just wait  :Wink:

----------


## Foxibilis

> Never been more depressed to be an NA player than in this moment.


Samesies. Rip my wrathful tabard and elite 2200 weapon from season 8.

----------


## blodyclan96

Hey guys, i have an old account that is banned, (i dont remember doing anything to crazy but its permenantly banned) its also in another name, any chanse to change name or move the account with another name?

----------


## MisterPepsi

> Hey guys, i have an old account that is banned, (i dont remember doing anything to crazy but its permenantly banned) its also in another name, any chanse to change name or move the account with another name?


There are methods to do it but they are considered blackhat so I wouldn't advise you to do such a thing unless you want all your battle.net accounts to be perma disabled.

So I see there are still people asking questions in the thread so let me refresh your memory before you post the same thing again.

*How long does it take?*
-This process, as stated in the initial request on Blizzard's page can take up to 30 days to be completed.
*Can I speed up the request?*
-*NO*, as it is not an automated process but handled manually by the Customer Support team.
*I have waited x(under 30) days and nothing happened, is this still working?*
-The process is working as intended but it may take time because of the increase in these requests(we are basically flodding Blizz right now) and the amount of data your account contains.

_Note*: Please try to stay on topic while posting in this thread_

Thanks!

----------


## lolilolilol

> -*NO*, as it is not an automated process but handled manually by the Customer Support team.


For the first of us, this was done in less than 10min in the middle of the night. Unless they change something (fix the exploit ?) there is no reason to think this is not automated anymore.

----------


## matisyahu

in case it helps you get an estimation of the backlog :
i filled my request at 19/07 around 20:00 and blizz just logged my acc now , no data yet but i just got the bunch of xmog from my banned acc. dunno if blizz are doing first come first served but if they do this should give an estimate of the current queue

----------


## klunko

> in case it helps you get an estimation of the backlog :
> i filled my request at 19/07 around 20:00 and blizz just logged my acc now , no data yet but i just got the bunch of xmog from my banned acc. dunno if blizz are doing first come first served but if they do this should give an estimate of the current queue


Well that is great news. Means the exploit is still active and haven't been fixed yet at least, just that Blizzard is swarmed with requests so they take a long time compared to the first few peeps who got it almost instant.

----------


## onathe

> Well that is great news. Means the exploit is still active and haven't been fixed yet at least, just that Blizzard is swarmed with requests so they take a long time compared to the first few peeps who got it almost instant.


the hope dies at the end  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mollyy

> Well that is great news. Means the exploit is still active and haven't been fixed yet at least, just that Blizzard is swarmed with requests so they take a long time compared to the first few peeps who got it almost instant.


The delayed ticket responses are a clear indicator of them trying to fix the issue in retrieving "On-character" data from banned accounts WITHOUT logging into them to "refresh" the data.
Which is only possible if they remove your banned accounts without your consent, to retrieve the data and then reconnect the banned account to your main account

----------


## lolilolilol

> The delayed ticket responses are a clear indicator of them trying to fix the issue in retrieving "On-character" data from banned accounts WITHOUT logging into them to "refresh" the data.
> Which is only possible if they remove your banned accounts without your consent, to retrieve the data and then reconnect the banned account to your main account.


Gm already log into my banned character without unlock anything, even see the last logout change in my guild info.

----------


## matisyahu

> The delayed ticket responses are a clear indicator of them trying to fix the issue in retrieving "On-character" data from banned accounts WITHOUT logging into them to "refresh" the data.
> Which is only possible if they remove your banned accounts without your consent, to retrieve the data and then reconnect the banned account to your main account


the reason i know they logged my account is cause i gained some t3 that i only had on my banned account , so i know for sure it was logged today

----------


## Hunterkris

> in case it helps you get an estimation of the backlog :
> i filled my request at 19/07 around 20:00 and blizz just logged my acc now , no data yet but i just got the bunch of xmog from my banned acc. dunno if blizz are doing first come first served but if they do this should give an estimate of the current queue


When did you get the first reply from blizz, noting the request was started? 
I requested my data on the same day 19/07 and got my first email at around 15:45 My chars in the guild are still not logged in several years. Not sure its done on a first come first served based on this?

----------


## matisyahu

> When did you get the first reply from blizz, noting the request was started? 
> I requested my data on the same day 19/07 and got my first email at around 15:45 My chars in the guild are still not logged in several years. Not sure its done on a first come first served based on this?


i got the email that the request was received instantly

----------


## TommyT

I hope this works my main acc was banned when PQR banwave hit in mop so i never received my black harvest title or any of my old pvp mogs ill even get my tabard of frost back




> The delayed ticket responses are a clear indicator of them trying to fix the issue in retrieving "On-character" data from banned accounts WITHOUT logging into them to "refresh" the data.
> Which is only possible if they remove your banned accounts without your consent, to retrieve the data and then reconnect the banned account to your main account


Which is illegal

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> I hope this works my main acc was banned when PQR banwave hit in mop so i never received my black harvest title or any of my old pvp mogs ill even get my tabard of frost back
> 
> 
> 
> Which is illegal


*IT'S FRAUD!*


..I'm joking chill

----------


## metalme

Wondering if we're going to find out we have some kind of mark or extra information regarding our previous bans and how they affect our current "good luck" or beta invitation.

----------


## mathiasdth1

I just got an email about my privacy data request is done. I requested it on the 18th of July, and I did not receive and transmog at all.

----------


## nivaro

> I just got an email about my privacy data request is done. I requested it on the 18th of July, and I did not receive and transmog at all.


I too moments ago recieved my complete assessment after having filed the request the 18th of July. No transmog or toys or anything really added AFAIK.

edit: my old characters are now available on the armory, but the armor they are wearing is *not* added to my battle.net,

inb4 "it still hasnt been 30 days yet ò_ó"

----------


## TommyT

> I too moments ago recieved my complete assessment after having filed the request the 18th of July. No transmog or toys or anything really added AFAIK.
> 
> edit: my old characters are now available on the armory, but the armor they are wearing is *not* added to my battle.net,
> 
> inb4 "it still hasnt been 30 days yet ò_ó"


So looks like its fixed  :Frown:

----------


## klunko

Received my requested data without any xmogs etc. appearing. Seems like they definitely fixed it. The banned chars can now be viewed on the EU armory, which they could not before, so I'm assuming Blizz can now log the chars without adding anything they have.

----------


## lolilolilol

Waiting for more report, but it's look like they fixed it  :Frown:

----------


## TroyEU

I started my request 4 hours after the release of this post and got Data Privacy Request COMPLETE E-Mail at 01.08 04:36 CEST WITHOUTgetting any XMog. My characters were 3 years offline and are know shown "Last online < an hour" so they definitely logged in.

----------


## Jusq

Maybe we should consider reporting Blizz for fraud? Considering some ppl got mogs for them and some did not  :Wink:  .

Edit: How people actually check when it was lasttime their chars logged on? I have been refreshing my Character list on daily basis on Armory but silhouttes are still Gray and Achievements which should be legacy now aint legacy yet.

----------


## Wombatz

I was pretty disappointed to hear that this exploit is fixed.

BUT. There is still hope guys.

I logged in couple of minutes ago, went from 9k Achievement points to ~14k.

Got all my mounts back like Onyxia and Ravenlord (from 80 total mounts to 156).

Sad thing is... there are couple of Xmogs missing (like my precious Benediction Staff  :Frown:  )

But overall, im really happy. Thanks for all of this OP. You made my Account worth something again  :Smile:

----------


## repoocekim

How did you get all that back if it’s been fixed?

----------


## kruxers

> I was pretty disappointed to hear that this exploit is fixed.
> 
> BUT. There is still hope guys.
> 
> I logged in couple of minutes ago, went from 9k Achievement points to ~14k.
> 
> Got all my mounts back like Onyxia and Ravenlord (from 80 total mounts to 156).
> 
> Sad thing is... there are couple of Xmogs missing (like my precious Benediction Staff  )
> ...


I got mine "completed" late this night, can you confirm you got your achievements and mounts after the completion? I can see my banned characters logged in and my hope is small. Sofar, i've gotten nothing after the completion, not a single achieve or transmog when i know i should get tons.

----------


## Wombatz

> How did you get all that back if it’s been fixed?



Because its not fixed? It worked for me, maybe i got lucky.

Privacy Request was completed today (01.08.2018 03:16)

I got all the stuff back except Xmogs. Theyre all gone ...

----------


## Wombatz

> I got mine "completed" late this night, can you confirm you got your achievements and mounts after the completion? I can see my banned characters logged in and my hope is small. Sofar, i've gotten nothing after the completion, not a single achieve or transmog when i know i should get tons.


I dont know TBH. It was completed ~3AM. I logged in half an hour ago and i had pretty much all the things I wanted.

Couple PvP-Achievements are missing + ALL Xmog

----------


## jinta

2 Weeks later i got my Data.
Dates back to 2007 and tracks alot of shit. Not everything tho.
But i aint got any stuff on my main account. Noch Achievements no titles nothing.
So yeah...

----------


## culino2

It still works. Got all my stuff tonight. It's a BC account got banned in the middle of cata.

(sorry for german client)

Before
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

After
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## Wombatz

> It still works. Got all my stuff tonight. It's a BC account got banned in the middle of cata.
> 
> (sorry for german client)
> 
> Before
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> After
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet



Nice man, gz! 

Did you get your Xmogs back too?

----------


## culino2

> Nice man, gz! 
> 
> Did you get your Xmogs back too?


No. 1 or 2 tabards that's all.

----------


## kruxers

> I dont know TBH. It was completed ~3AM. I logged in half an hour ago and i had pretty much all the things I wanted.
> 
> Couple PvP-Achievements are missing + ALL Xmog


Seems like i got unlucky then, i've gotten nothing at all after the completion of the GDPR request, _no pets, no mounts, no achievements, no transmog._

----------


## Wombatz

> Seems like i got unlucky then, i've gotten nothing at all after the completion of the GDPR request, _no pets, no mounts, no achievements, no transmog._


That sucks man...  :Frown:

----------


## kruxers

I will let you guys know if i'm receiving anything later on, but as the GDPR request is completed and seeing as how the characters have been logged on, i doubt it.

----------


## sanx

fixed.. got my data request - but no transmog or mounts... bastards  :Big Grin:

----------


## liciouz

did it on first day and got mogs and my data.
mogs like 10h after my request and my data yesterday.

----------


## Wombatz

> did it on first day and got mogs and my data.
> mogs like 10h after my request and my data yesterday.


You got your mogs back 10h after the request was completed? 

Well than i still have hope to get my sweet Tabards and Weapons back :P

----------


## Kimpan90

I only got transmogs that was obtained through QUESTS. 

I did not get any mounts or pets. 


Which makes sense.. That quests can be given and not just random transmogs (such as, items that are on my banned armory was not given, but my t3 that I got in vanilla was due to it being obtained through quests)

----------


## Jusq

My request has been completed as of now. I cant notice any difference as of yet.
https://i.imgur.com/tzdNQ2h.png

I will update this post accordingly either in 10hours or tomorrow to see if people still get mogs out of this. It seems to be shoot and miss change really.

----------


## Wombatz

> I only got transmogs that was obtained through QUESTS. 
> 
> I did not get any mounts or pets. 
> 
> 
> Which makes sense.. That quests can be given and not just random transmogs (such as, items that are on my banned armory was not given, but my t3 that I got in vanilla was due to it being obtained through quests)


Well I got my Benediction Staff through a Quest and i didnt get it. Appears pretty random to me.

----------


## Kimpan90

> Well I got my Benediction Staff through a Quest and i didnt get it. Appears pretty random to me.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's not a quest reward. 

You got the eyes, then a splinter to CREATE through them, and thus, not a quest reward such as t3.

----------


## Wombatz

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's not a quest reward. 
> 
> You got the eyes, then a splinter to CREATE through them, and thus, not a quest reward such as t3.


Fuck me youre right. Damn

----------


## Dderik

i got data request - few mounts from banned acc/ no mogs. Better then nothing

----------


## Neyia

I got data request complete, got nothing (even my rogue and druid MoP CM Gold xmog).

My banned chars was logged in, I can see them on armory (previously that said an error).

Edit: Got 1 PvP Mount, the saber for Alliance. MoP CM xmog and legendary cloak still missing.

----------


## Hunterkris

Data complete, after looking at it there are still some things im curious as to why it was excluded, namely reasons for bans over more then one account. (They only had the info for one)

I got all the silver MOP CM mounts as well as, i think, a slight increase in honor lvl (th last im not 100% sure about)

I did not get any MOP CM mog transfered or any of the gear that is currently equiped on those chars (not just moged). 
I did not get any of the MageTower apperances transfered over as mogable either.
I did not get any other mogs that am aware of nor tabards (they were all in voidstorage)

They either found a way to stop transmog to be shared after login or there is a delay as with one of the posters above. 

- At first i thought it could have to do with where stuff was stored, like perhaps void storage would not transfere over. Since i know i have all th MOP gear still in banks / void storage and def. not in main bags. But because i went thru all the equiped items on my chars and found that they had not transfered over either, that more or less eliminates that as a factor.

----------


## Disphotic

I got everything back!!!

jk, didn't get shit.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Hey guys I spoke to our Ownedcore GM about this:




> Hi Hazz,
> 
> How you doing? I'm good!
> 
> We currently have upward of 40,000 GDPR requests coming in and as a result our wait time is increasing as I'm sure you can understand. We estimate that each request should take no longer than *30 days.*
> 
> Btw is Maclone still a weeb?
> 
> -Hazzerlol


So yeah, Blizzard are defo 100% working on this with 100% NO CHILL. /s

----------


## HaRdCoR3

Its curious, everyone is waiting and all gets the request back on the same day? I checked my stuff after the finished request, and got sadly nothing. I had hope for my old s1-s2 gear or maybe some titles i got in old days.

----------


## lookinboyz

I thought exploits involving GMs weren't allowed here? I have a couple gold dupe tricks I'd like to share but they involve opening tickets. (And no it isn't the "i got hacked" bullshit)

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> I thought exploits involving GMs weren't allowed here? I have a couple gold dupe tricks I'd like to share but they involve opening tickets. (And no it isn't the "i got hacked" bullshit)


This doesn't involve a GM, it's an automated service. Yes the process is enacted manually, but we don't have to interact with anyone.

----------


## Madorisiath

The process is done for me too but I have nothing, no mogs, no achievment etc from my Cataclysm banned account

----------


## lookinboyz

> This doesn't involve a GM, it's an automated service. Yes the process is enacted manually, but we don't have to interact with anyone.


Hmm okay...

----------


## stupidBRU

Finally the request is completed, but I didn't receive anything

----------


## onathe

> Finally the request is completed, but I didn't receive anything


same here..

----------


## aionic11

They sent me the data aswell, took exactly 14 days

----------


## kruxers

> They sent me the data aswell, took exactly 14 days


Same here, 14 days

----------


## Elvis123x

To update my previous comment;

I transfered/merged 2 banned wow licenses to my main battle.net, Blizzard employee said they will remove all mounts and achievements during this so they won't be gained, true, I didn't when merge was complete. After I had them merged, I filed the Data Privacy Request and a week later, I got everything from those banned licenses to my entire battle.net. They weren't even pre-accountwide-wardrobe, it just gave me back everything the accounts had before merge. This is something huge boys.

----------


## Strength

How do you go about tranferring a banned account? When I try to log onto my b.net and access that account I get this message

"This World of Warcraft account has been permanently closed and is no longer available for use."

And cant go any further. Would love to merge that with my current one and get all my mounts and things back.

----------


## jinta

Just open a Ticket i guess?

For those who also got stuff from banned accounts, how did you know they logged them in? Did you put them on f/list or checked armory?

----------


## Elvis123x

> Just open a Ticket i guess?
> 
> For those who also got stuff from banned accounts, how did you know they logged them in? Did you put them on f/list or checked armory?


Doesn't matter if they logged them in or not, I got a _mount_ from a post-wardrobe-accountwide account that was permanently banned AND transfered to my main battle.net. I logged in and checked, got 2500~ achievement points and some mounts.

----------


## neuron

Completed for me half an hour ago, did not get any stuff added to my account. Oh well, it was worth the try i guess  :Big Grin:

----------


## bestiale

just finished mine, got back like 20\25 mounts and 2k on achivements points! still working

had back some cool titles too like hand of a'dal

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Just open a Ticket i guess?
> 
> For those who also got stuff from banned accounts, how did you know they logged them in? Did you put them on f/list or checked armory?


Add your characters to your friends/guild list, the last login value changes

----------


## delegate

maybe if you greedy bastards hadn’t requested for 5 accounts each it would have worked still

----------


## jinta

> Add your characters to your friends/guild list, the last login value changes


i did to 1 before and it did not appear online sadly.

----------


## gaherrs

Got my data but sadly no mog / mounts / extra achivements

----------


## TommyT

Looks like it's a 50/50 chance now

----------


## metalme

I got this message, Playing this game since 2005.
_______
Greetings,

You filed a data privacy request on 2018 July 30 16:13 UTC for certain personal information associated with this email address or account. This request is complete. We found no matching data.

Regards,
Blizzard Entertainment

----------


## Elvis123x

How I did it:

I ticketed Blizzard and asked them to move my 2 permanently banned licenses and delete the battle.net accounts completely they were on. After they were successfully transfered to this account, (Blizzard told me that everything on the wow licenses will be deleted so mounts/achievements will not be obtained from said accounts) I filed a data privacy request. 2ish weeks later, I logged in to find 2k achievement points and 4 rare mounts that I did not have, THESE ACCOUNTS WERE ALSO POST MOP/WARDROBE/ACCOUNTWIDE. The only things I didn't receive was INGAMESHOP MOUNTS and Tyrael's Charger.

Do this at your own risk, although I think there is no risk, you might not get your shit. I don't know why it worked for me, considering they said they will delete all my shit on those accounts and they weren't even pre-accountwide.

----------


## onathe

so sadly.. i miss my CM set for warrior :-(

----------


## Christian Risotto

i got this Message:

Greetings,

Your recently submitted data privacy request was not accepted for processing.

We denied the request based on one or more of the following reasons:
- Documents provided were illegible or unverifiable
- Incorrect information was submitted
- Information provided does not match the account

You can submit a new request through our Support Site.

Dont understand why ! All the Accountinformation is the same

----------


## Creeqy

I'm trying with an account that has 5 "unmerged accounts" on it. They were permanently banned almost instantly i'll update if works (including mounts)

----------


## Planetdune

I got it "successfully" done but don't see any stuff from two banned accounts.... anyway, can we delete banned accounts from bnet with this thing ? I added two unlicked accounts to my own bnet many years ago and they were banned really quickly (no idea why as I never even played them).. sure blizz knows..

----------


## klunko

> I got it "successfully" done but don't see any stuff from two banned accounts.... anyway, can we delete banned accounts from bnet with this thing ? I added two unlicked accounts to my own bnet many years ago and they were banned really quickly (no idea why as I never even played them).. sure blizz knows..


I'm pretty sure that you're entitled to have Blizzard delete data about you under EU data protection laws, but you have to contact support directly and it's probably a very convoluted process involving ID etc. but it should be possible.

----------


## tehcheffe

> I got it "successfully" done but don't see any stuff from two banned accounts.... anyway, can we delete banned accounts from bnet with this thing ? I added two unlicked accounts to my own bnet many years ago and they were banned really quickly (no idea why as I never even played them).. sure blizz knows..


Thats no issue at all. Make a ticket, ask the GM to remove those accounts, done.

----------


## Darknights

Worked great for me, thanks!
Got my achievements all the way from 2008 back, and even my 4th anniversary pet!
Blizzard Bear.jpgBlizzard Bear2.jpg

----------


## morph1um

Sold my main account back in 2013. I got the acc back but some chars were tranferred away. Im missing some mogs/mounts/achievements from that account still because of the missing toons. Is there any way to get that stuff back? Already finished the GDPR-request but that didnt help.

----------


## Amarosh123

can someone explain this to me ? did they linked somehow my account with theirs?

GTctOe8.png

----------


## Kenshi1

You requested a copy of your Blizzard account data on 2018 July 28 09:41 UTC.

Took exactly 7 days. No xmogs, no mounts, nothing. fixed.

----------


## tehcheffe

Request completed. Took 10 days.

Didn't get anything, at all. Was mainly looking to get the Arcanite Ripper from my banned Warrior (banned in MoP), but didn't get a single thing.

Since pretty much nobody really gets anything anymore, seems like it's fixed.

----------


## d0tc0m

Got nothing from this.. Fuck you Blizz, I demand equality!

----------


## Mollyy

You guys do realize that everything became shared @ 2012 - so if you've gotten perma banned at a later date than this, you most likely already shared everything u had.

I myself only got a bunch of pets, but thats about it.

----------


## tehcheffe

> You guys do realize that everything became shared @ 2012 - so if you've gotten perma banned at a later date than this, you most likely already shared everything u had.


Not true. The accountwide wardrobe came with Warlods of Draenor, which came out in 2014. My account got banned in 2013 and I had a Warrior with Tier 3, Arcanite Ripper and such things on that account, which I did NOT get at all, neither with the Data Request, nor before, because it got banned before the WOD release and thus before the accountwide wardrobe came out.

----------


## Kenshi1

It just got fixed, some people that did it before getting posted here got all their mogs, achievements, mounts pets and everything back. People who did it after few days, didn't get anything. FIXED.

----------


## Kimpan90

> Not true. The accountwide wardrobe came with Warlods of Draenor, which came out in 2014. My account got banned in 2013 and I had a Warrior with Tier 3, Arcanite Ripper and such things on that account, which I did NOT get at all, neither with the Data Request, nor before, because it got banned before the WOD release and thus before the accountwide wardrobe came out.


Are people not reading?

It seems that people only got their transmogs that are obtained through quests and not through wardrobe. This means, unless your T3 was obtainted during nax40 quests, you wouldnt get them, nor Arcanite Ripper. 



I only obtained items I had gotten from quests. Nothing else.


So; 

If you bought the items in a vendor = NOT GETTING THEM.
If you got the items from a raid boss = NOT GETTING THEM.



If you got the items from a quest = GETTING THEM.
If you got the items from a achievement = GETTING THEM.

----------


## Vcertno

As always with these kind of exploits: first come, first served; which is infuriating to miss it by a few hrs. 

One bug seems to resist the fix for years though: The "2x Vicious Saddle" (or unique character unlock) to multiple accounts.

----------


## tehcheffe

> So; 
> 
> If you bought the items in a vendor = NOT GETTING THEM.
> If you got the items from a raid boss = NOT GETTING THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> If you got the items from a quest = GETTING THEM.
> If you got the items from a achievement = GETTING THEM.


That would mean that I haven't gotten a single item via quests, because I literally got _NOTHING_ at all. So, you're wrong. And trust me, I've played that character for years and years and haven't played any plate wearing char after that, so I should have gotten quite a lot of items if I would've gotten the ones that banned Warrior achieved via quests.

----------


## culino2

Worked with multiple battle.net accounts for me (yes, I'm a greedy bastard). What you actually may NOT get _anymore_ is transmog gear, even quest gear wasn't added to my second account. I'm aware of the fact that some people just get nothing or get at least quest gear, don't ask me why.

The bad news is, for EU accounts they won't delete *single* licenses nor transfer them to other battle.net accounts anymore. They only move or delete *all* WoW licenses, so if your battle.net is full (8 WoW accounts), or if you would exceed that limit after the merge of 2 accounts on one of the battle.net accounts, they won't merge them. I just asked blizzard, they don't do shit with single licenses anymore. I spoke to 2 different GMs because I still had some questions. The idea was to merge 2 battle.net accounts and do the GDPR stuff again. Don't exceed that stupid limit and they'll merge them. I won't post proofs in a different language, feel free to open a ticket.

Oh and I got stuff on my third account 2 days ago, so I don't think it's fixed, at least for mounts, pets and achievements.

- First account -> Got my stuff + mogs instantly. Did it a few minutes after the thread appeared. No report yet, and they're again logging my chars. They don't login every 5-10 minutes anymore, so something has changed here. Only authenticator verification was required. After every login I start on a different realm, that's also a good proof that they're currently logging your account.
- Second account -> Got my stuff + report after 13 days, no mogs. Did it a few hours after the thread appeared (process required ID verification, 8~ hours from pending to accepted)
- Third account -> Got my stuff after 14 days, no mogs, no report yet. Did it a few hours after the thread appeared (process required ID verification, 8~ hours from pending to accepted)

----------


## metalme

I've got the email yesterday exactly after 10 days. I got accounts all the way back to Vanilla and none of transmog or achievement points came back. Thanks for the share tho! and what a crazy information to see about what they collect.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Worked with multiple battle.net accounts for me (yes, I'm a greedy bastard). What you actually may NOT get _anymore_ is transmog gear, even quest gear wasn't added to my second account. I'm aware of the fact that some people just get nothing or get at least quest gear, don't ask me why.
> 
> The bad news is, for EU accounts they won't delete *single* licenses nor transfer them to other battle.net accounts anymore. They only move or delete *all* WoW licenses, so if your battle.net is full (8 WoW accounts), or if you would exceed that limit after the merge of 2 accounts on one of the battle.net accounts, they won't merge them. I just asked blizzard, they don't do shit with single licenses anymore. I spoke to 2 different GMs because I still had some questions. The idea was to merge 2 battle.net accounts and do the GDPR stuff again. Don't exceed that stupid limit and they'll merge them. I won't post proofs in a different language, feel free to open a ticket.
> 
> Oh and I got stuff on my third account 2 days ago, so I don't think it's fixed, at least for mounts, pets and achievements.
> 
> - First account -> Got my stuff + mogs instantly. Did it a few minutes after the thread appeared. No report yet, and they're again logging my chars. They don't login every 5-10 minutes anymore, so something has changed here. Only authenticator verification was required. After every login I start on a different realm, that's also a good proof that they're currently logging your account.
> - Second account -> Got my stuff + report after 13 days, no mogs. Did it a few hours after the thread appeared (process required ID verification, 8~ hours from pending to accepted)
> - Third account -> Got my stuff after 14 days, no mogs, no report yet. Did it a few hours after the thread appeared (process required ID verification, 8~ hours from pending to accepted)


Can confirm the part of the 8 licenses is true

----------


## tihifniz

Just got my request after waiting for like 2 weeks, i had to submit my data request 5 times as they keept getting denied automaticly because of an error on their end, had to submit multiple tickets to get it solved, so had to wait a week before they finally accept it.. I didnt get any achievements or transmog, i did get 1 mount from MOP challenge mode tho, i didnt get the 3 other mounts from it for some wierd reason, and i cant buy them at the vendor either.

----------


## Elitetech

Submitted my request 2 days ago, logged in today and had a bunch of old achievements and titles and such. Thanks good find

----------


## TommyT

Submitted mine on the 31st got my data yesterday logged in today and received nothing
my accounts were banned in mop i should of got alot of achievements and titles
i can see my old chars on the armory my lock is wearing the tabard of frost but nothing has been added to my wardrobe




> Submitted my request 2 days ago, logged in today and had a bunch of old achievements and titles and such. Thanks good find


Proof?

----------


## Exhausted

why should u get acm's when ur account got banend in MoP. with the start of MoP 99% of the acm's got accountwide the same with mounts they added the wardrobe at the end of january 2015 (WoD) they only thing u can recive from a MoP account is transmog so <.< or am i wrong at some point

----------


## Kenshi1

It is fixed just get over it.

----------


## TommyT

> why should u get acm's when ur account got banend in MoP. with the start of MoP 99% of the acm's got accountwide the same with mounts they added the wardrobe at the end of january 2015 (WoD) they only thing u can recive from a MoP account is transmog so <.< or am i wrong at some point


Stuff that was added at the end of mop the warlock black harvest title for example

----------


## doomexpt

Didnt worked for me , but i only saw this 3 days ago....damn i have a 9/9 tier3 mage and i missed this exploit...screw my life.

----------


## bajskerv123

Saw today and requested today. So can confirm that this still works. 

To make sure I wasnt receiving duplicates I added a trial-account next to my banned one on a battle.net and tried this. The process took less than 4 hours,. 
I got restored achievements, mounts, pets - none transmog however (looking at the wardrobe says zero).
From 10 achievement points - to 5k.

(Perhaps the account being a trial account has to do with it, i dont know)

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## lolilolilol

Maybe transmog work only if you are connected when they connect your banned character

----------


## artilar1

I did this and i didn't get any mogs (so i guess that parts fixed) but a wooly white rhino mount got added into my collection from when i had it on my old account before i asked a gm to unlearn it and i sold it, it says "spell not learned" when i try to mount it, does anyone know a way to get blizzard to allow me to use it without them taking it away again?

----------


## Timmey3001

Requested, will update u guys

----------


## doomexpt

How come its even legal to permanent ban anything ? Even murderers got a jail time ....i wonder if anyone ever did a petition to European parliament about this , this is against normal laws , i understand its their game but for example... 

Imagine you would go buy a car and they say....IF YOU GO OVER SPEED LIMIT WE GONNA BAN YOU FROM BUYING OUR CARS.

Makes no sense....but whatever , im quite sure they would change this if some crazy guy pull some guns and go over blizzard headquarters and shoot some people because he lost his account ...there is always crazy and retarded people that could do that and for what ??? PIXELS ? This must be unconstitutional and don't say " their game , their rules " , i don't works like that ...they must obey EU rules to sell their stuff and i cant belive this is legal , maybe there is no law about it but this cant be legal.

----------


## gofo

> Imagine you would go buy a car and they say....IF YOU GO OVER SPEED LIMIT WE GONNA BAN YOU FROM BUYING OUR CARS.
> 
> Makes no sense


It make sense if you agree with their terms and sign the document

----------


## doomexpt

> It make sense if you agree with their terms and sign the document


Not really , if i sign a document saying " please kill me " that don't makes it legal.

----------


## lilsniff

How did I miss this! I could have got my Benediction and CM sets back  :Frown:

----------


## Xirurgz

I misssed the only chance to get my mogs back...I tried it, didn't work.

----------


## epoxis

Yeah same here last week.. I did the request, but nothing went up ..

----------


## Atross

Worked for me but few days after, I got all my pets and my achievement since BC !
Thanks for the tip !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Punchey

Worked for my new license received my Amani War bear from old account that was banned for real world trade

----------


## Maartin955

Question:

Does this work if i dont have any gametime or played for a while?
I sent the request.
However, i havnt played in a while, got an old account that i played from Vanilla-> MoP with alot of transmogs.

Do i have to be ingame in order for this to work- or will i automatically get this?

----------


## Stella_x

Can anybody think of a solution to my problem? To use this service I need a verification code from SMS protect, this is not an option, I cannot send in photo ID as the person who created the account no longer talks to our family.
Obviously, I don't want to raise any red flags and get the whole bnet account closed/locked out as I've put many many years into the game and a lot of those years are on a banned account that to get the mogs from would be awesome. I've tried ticketing for a GM to log on to unlock them but i'm responded with 'it is all part of the punishment', any help would be greatly appreciated

----------


## Yukka

How about no it's not going to work for any of you because it has been fixed ages ago.

----------


## Selineras

amazing this respect .

----------


## messycan

does not work NA sad man sad.. i was looking forward to naxx/vanilla/bc gear and old pvp titles

----------


## Maartin955

I put in an request 3 days ago, i havnt got any transmogs or similar.
For those whom it worked for, did you get the GDPR document reply- then got your stuff?

Or did you get them instantly when making the GPDR request?

----------


## Kenshi1

#397 first one, but it is fixed.

----------


## Atross

> How about no it's not going to work for any of you because it has been fixed ages ago.



It does, I doing it with an old account banned since WOTLK and tada, I get everything two days ago
EDIT: don't think about the mog but, pets and achievements is here

----------


## Maartin955

> It does, I doing it with an old account banned since WOTLK and tada, I get everything two days ago
> EDIT: don't think about the mog but, pets and achievements is here


Did you get them as soon as you pressed "Request data" ?
Or did you have to wait for the actual reply from them?

Did mine 2-3 days ago- still nothing.
Were you online when this happend? Or were you offline?

----------


## Ubergoober

Only works with EU accounts apparently, US is a no go for a long time

----------


## Crackjack

It took about a week and an ID verification but got all achievements, mounts and such back from an account created @ release date, perm ban since like 5-6 years. :-)

So it still works, EU though.

----------


## Maartin955

Just got my data back from blizz, no transmogs got transferred tho, i wasnt logged in at the same time.
However, my banned characters from 2013 is now available on armory :/

----------


## Maartin955

Were you online during this? Or did you wake up with everything new on your account?

----------


## Crackjack

Was not online, got a mail that it was completed and logged on and felt like christmas.

Though it kind of sucks that i have over 20 000 achievement points on my "new" account and on this one i got 6500.. 

Wish there was a way to move achievements from one account to another.. ^^

----------


## Maartin955

Hmm okey, i did this with SMS Authentication.
Any1 knows if the process is different from doing this with ID verification?

----------


## empty_skillz

This has been fixed since a few weeks, dont lelt anyone tell you anything else.

----------


## XKevsterX

> This has been fixed since a few weeks, dont lelt anyone tell you anything else.


Only getting old transmog has been fixed. You can still get the achievements, mounts and pets from old banned accounts.

----------


## TheGamingBlackMarket

That means i'll have the achieves on my vanilla banned account ? Oh gosh if it works that's the most beautiful day of my life :O

----------


## Nagashi

i got nothing from it, unless i did something wrong

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> i got nothing from it, unless i did something wrong


This was fixed months ago

----------


## Nagashi

ye i did it before the fix but i got nothing as well

----------


## TommyT

i did the request a few hours after the topic came up i got nothing its fixed

----------


## lolilolilol

Look like it's fixed now, it's cost nothing to try anyway but dont expect any result, please post if you get something back

----------


## SirDreamer

I just did that with a banned account and I got ALL my heil and mounts and achiv from the Old Banned Acc to my new Trial!!! * On Eu*

----------


## fukker

Thanks for this

----------


## clawlancer

> With the new GDPR Data Request : Blizzard Login
> 
> Just put a request and wait (10min for me). 
> All characters on your account will be connected even on your banned account.
> I get all my mog/heirlooms/achiev from my banned account.
> 
> Tested on EU only 
> 
> Have fun
> ...


Tested it today, and i've got every Transmog, Mount, Achievement from the old toons, even some of them got migrated into my main account (lol)?

----------


## Crypto-Boost

Nice stuff

----------


## TwinkEu70

I try today its fixed

----------


## D4RkViP3R

Did it last night with my BNET account with my old main (perma banned mid cata) and got all my mounts (both ZG, ZA warbear, etc.) and titles.  :Big Grin: 
Still working for achievements.

----------


## streets772

Has the US version been tested?

Blizzard Login


*UPDATE - US VERSION:*

Put the request in this morning. Been banned on 3 of my accounts since 2014...

Logged in to find a few appearances i didnt have and my exalted reputations went from 23 to 60 

Guess its kinda cool


P.S. ALL of my characters on that banned account are now on the armory once again, hit me right in the feels .

Pic of Request time stamped
data.jpg

One of my original Characters that was banned
gg.jpg

----------


## Eggs1986

> Has the US version been tested?
> 
> Blizzard Login
> 
> 
> *UPDATE - US VERSION:*
> 
> Put the request in this morning. Been banned on 3 of my accounts since 2014...
> 
> ...


That's weird. I did it and got nothing, and can't see my chars on armory or anything. Perhaps it's because the account that was banned was banned back in BC.

----------


## streets772

> That's weird. I did it and got nothing, and can't see my chars on armory or anything. Perhaps it's because the account that was banned was banned back in BC.


Just double checked my mount and noticed that I have my Crimson Pandaren Phoenix and Vicious Mounts available now and my mount total is 308 but i dont have the achievment for 300 mounts so i opened a ticket and will see where it goes with that one!

There's some hope to playing legit still.. lol

----------


## tonygms

Yeah I did mine and got nothing.
My account was banned back in vanilla but I can see from the exported data my old toons with a working amory link.

No mogs transferred over tho  :Frown:

----------


## Eggs1986

> Yeah I did mine and got nothing.
> My account was banned back in vanilla but I can see from the exported data my old toons with a working amory link.
> 
> No mogs transferred over tho


I assume it only works on accounts that were banned after mounts/transmogs etc became account bound.

----------


## motastic

> Just double checked my mount and noticed that I have my Crimson Pandaren Phoenix and Vicious Mounts available now and my mount total is 308 but i dont have the achievment for 300 mounts so i opened a ticket and will see where it goes with that one!
> 
> There's some hope to playing legit still.. lol


I would try to get one more mount instead. They might take your stuff away.

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

Going to give this a test myself for the US version since someone else above had some success with it. Will update with anything that happens.

Edit: Finished today - Got mainly just rep stuff, since I had mounts and achievements already. No transmog.

----------


## lnception

US - Didn't receive any transmogs, account was banned early MoP, after mounts went account wide but before transmog did. Sadly still missing some unobtainables.  :Frown:

----------


## lolilolilol

> I assume it only works on accounts that were banned after mounts/transmogs etc became account bound.


Nop, got everything from BC account and Wod account (before heirloom account bound)

----------


## bl4ckg4m3

Got only some acm's for rep and the toons are still online

----------


## gulba

I still have a few very old accounts login laying around, those are from the time before battle.net is it still possible to add those to a battle.net account ?

----------


## tehisz

wow just found this thread, I sent in a request. 

I'll update if it's successful or not. My account was banned in 2011. All I'd be thankful for are some old mounts I had but worth a shot.

UPDATE:
Less than 24 hours and I woke up this morning and logged in to be granted MANY achievements from my banned account and mounts as well as my Vanilla CE pets. 

the cream of the crop is my achievement and mount for "Tribute to Immortality" woot!!

I haven't received any transmog from what I can tell, my warlock had partial Tier 3 but I haven't seen it added to the wardrobe

sadly, only 1 rep went up (Winterspring Trainers) but I did have exalted Shen'dralar, Zandalari Tribe, Ravenholdt for the Insane achievement. Although I was granted my Insane achieve dated for 2009.

----------


## xHearts

Put mine in yesterday and got a response today.

No appearances but I'm fairly sure my exalted reps count went up which is nice, I guess.

I wonder if your character has to be online as they're doing this to get the appearances.

----------


## icotulookin

How is this being reposted, and I mean even in 2018. This has been something Blizzard employees will tell you about if you call. I have 4 banned accounts on one account. I don't ever get my items back, but I always get my achievements and mounts back. It's not an exploit. As long as you create your NEW wow account under your OLD account, you will have access to EVERYTHING. Mounts, Heirlooms, Achievements. They did this on purpose to encourage banned users to keep playing by not losing the actual work, just the characters.

----------


## gippy

> How is this being reposted, and I mean even in 2018. This has been something Blizzard employees will tell you about if you call. I have 4 banned accounts on one account. I don't ever get my items back, but I always get my achievements and mounts back. It's not an exploit. As long as you create your NEW wow account under your OLD account, you will have access to EVERYTHING. Mounts, Heirlooms, Achievements. They did this on purpose to encourage banned users to keep playing by not losing the actual work, just the characters.


I dont think you get the point of this thread.

This is to get stuff from those characters who haven't logged in because they're on banned accounts, so none of the stuff would have been shared between the account yet.

----------


## tehisz

> I dont think you get the point of this thread.
> 
> This is to get stuff from those characters who haven't logged in because they're on banned accounts, so none of the stuff would have been shared between the account yet.


yeah, I never knew this existed until yesterday. and boy am I glad I decided to check these forums (even though I came looking for a Mythic G'huun kill).

----------


## DoubleAgentWard

Requested the data, went through, my chars were on armory, but none of the apperance etc. was recieved :/ Either fixed or luck based?

----------


## Ubergoober

Doesn't work on US /cry

----------


## lolilolilol

*A lot of report say this still work, I guess people misunderstand the point of the thread, this is useful for old account. If you get banned now, your collection is already shared with your bnet account.*

To clarify all the stuff you get back is because *the character are logged in*. 

Old mount/pet in your bag must be clicked, you cant get them back this way.

Achievement is only for some specific thing you've done before and the achievement were added after your ban or account banned before achievement exist. 
Achievement reward (only for new achievement) like mount or pet should work (untested).

Mog and heirlooms only work for quests and stuff in your bag/bank/void storage :

- Boe must have been equipped at least once.
- repetable quests doesnt work 
- some gm delete your stuff on banned character



*Remember this doesnt work on US.*


Some exemples :

- naxx 60gear on your bag/bank/void storage
- garrosh heirlooms (you get the mog too)
- The Ancient Keeper - Achievement - World of Warcraft (new achievement for old stuff)
- all the updated ulduar achievement

----------


## Maartin955

When they made the Achiev for exalted reps Battle.net wide i sent in an request
Now on my new account i just got the 40 Exalted factions  :Smile:  

But i think the mogs dosnt work really as i had alot of vanilla/TBC items in bank on my old account that hasnt transferred.
Like Arcanite Ripper etc.

+rep on this one though.

----------


## Jugganot

I came across this thread a few days ago and decided to give this a try (I'm in the US).
I gained over 30+ exalted reputations, random pets (went from 220 to 308 ), Champion of the Naaru title, and two mounts from BC.

The linked account was banned in early Wrath, so way before the account wide wardrobes/boa mounts. I didn't get all of my old mounts (old zg mounts or my original za warbear, but I got 2 nether rays which I didn't have before).
Give this a try even if you live in the US, you'll never know what you might get!

----------


## DeMoN

I as well am US & submitted a claim after reading this yesterday. logged in and saw i had multiple achievments that were applied today and atleast 1 mount i havent had since one of my accounts was banned in wotlk.

----------


## Clotic

So if u submit a request how long do it usly take it says up to 30 days for me :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jugganot

> So if u submit a request how long do it usly take it says up to 30 days for me


My request took 2-3 days to complete, but I saw most of the achievements come through as quick as a day.

----------


## Clotic

> My request took 2-3 days to complete, but I saw most of the achievements come through as quick as a day.


Just got email from blizz got the zip but nothing happen on the account. live in the eu :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DeMoN

> Just got email from blizz got the zip but nothing happen on the account. live in the eu


i didnt get any achievement notifications. i havent played the game in about a year, used a game time token to test this. but here is my proof it worked. 



Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting **because it seems forum didnt like my pic...

----------


## Clotic

> i didnt get any achievement notifications. i havent played the game in about a year, used a game time token to test this. but here is my proof it worked. 
> 
> 
> 
> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting **because it seems forum didnt like my pic...


I did see some exalted achievemnts i think but nothing els. So i guess it worked then? Didnt get anything els tho like tmog that i had i mop that got banned.

----------


## D4RkViP3R

> - The Ancient Keeper - Achievement - World of Warcraft (new achievement for old stuff)


Unfortunately does not work for my Benediction on Bank :-(

----------


## Clotic

> Unfortunately does not work for my Benediction on Bank :-(


Did u get other mogs?

----------


## BuloZB

is not working anymore

----------


## DeMoN

> is not working anymore


mine took upwards of 24hrs to actually go through, the email estimated up to 5 days. possibly give it time (?)

----------


## D4RkViP3R

> Did u get other mogs?


Yep, a lot of them

----------


## shadowtion11

Discovered this thread in september last year at which point people were already saying it was fixed, but gave it a try anyway. Mostly tried it to recover transmogs from an account banned in 2016, 3 weeks before account wide mogs became a thing. Waited a few weeks to receive the document, characters had clearly been logged in as the item level updated on the armory, but got nothing restored. Tried it again a few days ago considering some people were still saying it worked to get their transmogs, got the document the next day, but no transmogs. I call bs on the ones saying it still works.

----------


## Maartin955

> Discovered this thread in september last year at which point people were already saying it was fixed, but gave it a try anyway. Mostly tried it to recover transmogs from an account banned in 2016, 3 weeks before account wide mogs became a thing. Waited a few weeks to receive the document, characters had clearly been logged in as the item level updated on the armory, but got nothing restored. Tried it again a few days ago considering some people were still saying it worked to get their transmogs, got the document the next day, but no transmogs. I call bs on the ones saying it still works.


It still works, but not for mogs.
I got my exalted reputations raised and a few other acheivements when i did this.

----------


## Ashoran

It does work, well at least it worked for me on EU.

----------


## Dhethro

Worked for me. Pulled a lot of Rare titles including the Undying which I had on my banned account and over 80 mounts. Also, got pets, Rep Achievements, and some transmog. US

----------


## dondalle

Okey, just made my request. My banned char have all the factions for the insane, Maghar and more at exalted that my new current main do not have. That means my 75 exalted factions Screenshot - 9943ac8fae1bb7c4adb235bc562c6e08 - Gyazo should sky rocket to around 85-90 exalted factions. I will update you when I get my documents from Blizzard.

----------


## Clotic

> Okey, just made my request. My banned char have all the factions for the insane, Maghar and more at exalted that my new current main do not have. That means my 75 exalted factions Screenshot - 9943ac8fae1bb7c4adb235bc562c6e08 - Gyazo should sky rocket to around 85-90 exalted factions. I will update you when I get my documents from Blizzard.


The documents means nothing. The process should take up to 10min and u should see achi. I just got 3 achivs nothing els. So gl

----------


## dondalle

> The documents means nothing. The process should take up to 10min and u should see achi. I just got 3 achivs nothing els. So gl


Well it only works somewhat. Cuz I only got +3 exalted factions sadly. But my old main has at least 5 factions at exalted that my new account dont have.
Screenshot - c48c2815469a35f8cde72f4dd366b997 - Gyazo

----------


## Ashoran

Still kind of works, managed to grab some achievements from a 2008 banned account.

----------


## Lenny Statler

Clicked this link to ask for the data on u.S servers and got back alot of pets and mounts and cheevs from my super old banned acccount that was banned before the mount and pet merge #super happy ty

----------


## SpikeeeN

Holy shit, I just stumpled upon this and can confirm it works big time. 
I got 80 mounts back including: 
Spectral tiger
Ashes of Al'ar
Venomhide Ravasaur
Swift white hawkstrider
Deathcharger's Rein
Amani Battle Bear

and lots of other super rare mounts.. damn

----------


## lolilolilol

Wow nice  :Wink:  .

----------


## Eggs1986

> Clicked this link to ask for the data on u.S servers and got back alot of pets and mounts and cheevs from my super old banned acccount that was banned before the mount and pet merge #super happy ty


So weird to see all these people reporting this. My account from 2005 was banned in 2009 and though I can see it in the armory now, it didn't give me any mounts or achievements or anything.

----------


## Ashoran

> So weird to see all these people reporting this. My account from 2005 was banned in 2009 and though I can see it in the armory now, it didn't give me any mounts or achievements or anything.


It is weird, on some of my accounts I've gotten pretty much everything back, but on some nothing but a handful of achievements.

----------


## gurkensalat88

Hey Guys - i just want to tell you that my Account that was banned 2013 (was my Vanilla Account) got unbanned after this Ticket/Conversation:


*My Ticket*

*Answer*

*How the Ban looks like in the requested Data-File*

I had 2 banned Licences on the Battle.net-Account. I only asked to unban my Vanilla Account .. guess what .. both Licences on the Account got unbanned ... just try it after you got your Data and tell them you dont see a reason for the ban (and they cant see any too, because you get all the saved data from that account)

Just try it - i was unbanned the same day i opened the Ticket!

----------


## lolilolilol

I make a similar ticket, i dont think it's will work since I already made 20+ to get it back but why not :d

Do you make your ticket on EU or US support?

----------


## xHearts

Doubtful it would work for me, but I also can't find where my Ban History is, even with ctrl+F >_>

----------


## Ashoran

If I hadn't appealed so much it probably would have worked.

----------


## w00tdafree

all my banned character has come online.
all i got is - rival and challenger wod 3 season.

not given my mogs

----------


## Ashoran

> all my banned character has come online.
> all i got is - rival and challenger wod 3 season.
> 
> not given my mogs


They fixed it so you don't get transmog anymore, but you do get achievements/mounts.

----------


## gurkensalat88

i appealed my ban for like 4-5 times before. i only did it again because i was confident enough that it could work.(they dont have the ban-reason in the database). 
just try it  :Smile:

----------


## gurkensalat88

> I make a similar ticket, i dont think it's will work since I already made 20+ to get it back but why not :d
> 
> Do you make your ticket on EU or US support?


EU Support.

----------


## LLamasandducks

Can confirm it still works in US

Edit: Also got my mogs back as well

----------


## Scriptor87

> Hey Guys - i just want to tell you that my Account that was banned 2013 (was my Vanilla Account) got unbanned after this Ticket/Conversation:
> 
> 
> *My Ticket*
> 
> *Answer*
> 
> *How the Ban looks like in the requested Data-File*
> 
> ...


WTF i got my banned Account from 2014 Back with the same method like u. Thank u

----------


## GarbageVendor

> WTF i got my banned Account from 2014 Back with the same method like u. Thank u


NIce, grats to u and gurkensalat88! Are you in EU too? would love to know how you and gurkensalat88 made the ticket? under what category did u submit the ticket? and when was the last time u sent a ticket in to try and get unbanned before this time that it worked?

I just tried in US for an account that was banned around WotLK/Cata... didn't work for me... even though there was nothing at all regarding bans or ban history/reasons/tickets in my personal data file (there was no "ban history" section like in the pic from gurkensalat8 :Cool: , the GM still gave me a one sentence auto reply saying they will not provide additional review of the account or discuss any actions taken as it was already reviewed and the decision was final.

Perhaps I tried too many times, or too recently... or maybe the personal info file that you get in US is not as comprehensive as the one you get in EU, since EU are really the ones who spearheaded the whole data privacy initiatives.

I also feel like they still have notations on licenses that only GMs can see, and that doesn't show up in the file when you request your data so i don't think we are getting *everything* when we get our info (at least in the US version).

would be nice if more people posted their results

Oh well... thanks anyway... and thanks to OP I at least I got my old achieves/titles/mounts/pets...

PS - i don't think blizz will ever care about this one, since that is the way it works now... if u get banned on a license, your account still keeps all that stuff... so this trick is just retroactively applying the current rules/system to old accounts.

----------


## doomexpt

Tried to recover my 9/9 tier3 mage , got nothing.

After checking this post again , i made other ticket.

Regardless of what anyone else has told you, we never overturn old account closures like this, it is not even reviewed or considered.

Your account closure was reviewed and upheld at the time it was closed and this is absolutely 100% final, no member of our support team will ever overturn this action under any circumstances.

Zorgarium
Customer Service


Damn , and i did was the CRZ exploit for timelost plague mount .

Had other accounts that i botted 24/h , sold millions of gold , and are still active.


LIFE SUX

----------


## GarbageVendor

> Tried to recover my 9/9 tier3 mage , got nothing.
> 
> After checking this post again , i made other ticket.
> 
> Regardless of what anyone else has told you, we never overturn old account closures like this, it is not even reviewed or considered.
> 
> Your account closure was reviewed and upheld at the time it was closed and this is absolutely 100% final, no member of our support team will ever overturn this action under any circumstances.
> 
> Zorgarium
> ...


Dang, sorry bro. I think the main reason it didn't work in your case was because you said you were banned for CRZ and that was a feature added in MOP. That means your account wasn't old enough to have lost the ban reason/notes and that info was still in their database, so when you appealed you got an auto-decline message.

The unban method from gurkensalat88 only seems to work for accounts that were banned on or before Cata, probably when they transitioned from wow accounts to battlenet accounts or whatever because that's when the ban reasons were lost. Also probably only works in EU since it seems US players don't get as much data back (the ban reason) when they request their personal info. I'm in US, and was banned in late WotLK, but the method didn't work for me either.

Thanks for sharing though!

EDIT: I just re-read gurkensalat88's post, he said he was banned in 2013, which was during MOP, so I was wrong. I guess it was probably because you were in the US. Maybe you just made too many tickets about it too recently, and they filled in the blanks in their database based off what you said the first time.

Who knows... hopefully more people post their results and we can figure it out more.

----------


## nss89

double. sry

----------


## nss89

> Hey Guys - i just want to tell you that my Account that was banned 2013 (was my Vanilla Account) got unbanned after this Ticket/Conversation:
> 
> 
> *My Ticket*
> 
> *Answer*
> 
> *How the Ban looks like in the requested Data-File*
> 
> ...


In my case, I find no entries to the banned account. have in total 9 wow accounts deposited in the bnet account and the banned is not listed as a banned account.
Can I take that as an argument? ^^

----------


## Vcertno

> In my case, I find no entries to the banned account. have in total 9 wow accounts deposited in the bnet account and the banned is not listed as a banned account.
> Can I take that as an argument? ^^


No they have internal notes plus if you already have asked for penalty removal, they also made further investigations and you are most likely out of luck forever.

----------


## watchx

Hey, just did this on my account with 4 banned license and i got like 50 AV points and 6 Mounts on my main. However the recent achievments dont show the "new" ones either i find my "new" mounts. 

is there anyway to check what i got new?  :Smile:

----------


## Cloud13

I successfully merged a banned wow license to my primary battle.net account and retrieved title/mounts/pets/achievements. Some additional info below: 

Account was banned at some point in Cataclysm. This would have been before account-wide items became linked to battle.net accounts. 

I requested merge of banned license from old battle net into primary battle net. I made the request from my primary account. They sent me a request for ID verification stating explicitly that they could not move banned licenses. I replied with my ID and the license name of the banned account I wish to have moved (WOW1 for example) and did not mention that it was banned. They then responded with stating that the accounts had been merged. *They merged the banned license as requested despite officially stating they could not.*  This entire process was completed using web tickets and took about an hour. 

At this point I completed the request for personal data (US VERSION) and provided ID verification again. I received an email about 12 hours later stating my data was available to download. I logged into my main account to find all the achievements / mounts / pets / titles from banned account had been added. These items were not available at any point before receiving the completion email. Note it appears toys did not come over. I think this is because in order for toys to be added to the account I would need to log in to the banned account and use them to add to the toy box. 

I believe the key points in my success were: 
1. Account was banned at some point before account wide became Battle.net account wide. (Cataclysm in this case, not sure when exactly it happened) 
2. Blizzard merging my banned license despite explicitly stating they would not.

UPDATE: The ban reason does not appear on my data report. I've put in a ticket appealing the ban and will update this post with the results.

UPDATE 2: The appeal was closed rapidly stating the reason for the ban and that it had previously been reviewed and upheld, and would not be overturned. They clearly have additional notes not reflected in the data report.

----------


## Ashoran

Seems like the Data Protection thing is taking a longer time than usual to complete. Usually it would be done in 2-3 days, I've been waiting for 10 days on multiple accounts and it still hasn't finished on any of them. Maybe Blizzard is looking into this a bit?

----------


## lolilolilol

Maybe or too many people doing this atm, the queue was really long after my 1st post.

----------


## Jickywoo

Worked for me. US account that was banned sometime in 2011. Got all my old achievements and mounts back! Took about 2 1/2 weeks after submitting the request.

----------


## brazarth

trying this on permabanned account from 2013 and I did not get anything, I guess this is working randomly although my old characters appear in the armory now

----------


## Ashoran

Yeah, it still works. But not with all accounts, it's really random. Doing it multiple times on the same account doesn't seem to affect the results at all. What you've gotten from your first try is all you're gonna get. At least from my experience. Good luck everyone

----------


## Zaxer

Tried this on my account. Didn't work.

----------


## impulse102

Tried this yesterday, US account, account was banned for archaeology botting in cata, tried too many appeals and they said they'd never unban it, got all my stuff back. Took them 18 hours to action the request from the time I submitted my ticket. My banned account was already on my bnet account. I don't know what else I can add to help others, but I'm so happy, thank you so much OP.
can post pics for proof if there's any doubt

EDIT: told a friend about this that got banned the same way as me. his GDPR took less than an hour and he got stuff back too

----------


## Viktoras Freigofas

just did mine, will see how it goes

----------


## tirafior

thank you so much lolilolilol, i got my old stuff back aka undying title and swift zulian tiger, worked for me ! very happy thx thx thx love you

took approx 1-2 days for me to get email back

----------


## lolilolilol

I'm glad to see people happy like I was when I discover this  :Smile:

----------


## doomexpt

> I'm glad to see people happy like I was when I discover this



Dont works for me , my banned account with 9/9 tier 3 mage and got 0.

----------


## Siler

> Dont works for me , my banned account with 9/9 tier 3 mage and got 0.


xmog and toys dont seem to work with it
achievments and mounts do though

----------


## KOzmo4life

Literally just got my old main account unbanned aswell from making a ticket asking to get my ban uplifted, and i cannot believe it actually worked. Tried so many different methods and wrote atleast 10+ tickets asking for an appeal, and now all of a sudden i got instantly unbanned despite having recieved many "this matter will not be discussed any further, the actions taken on the account will not be uplifted". Im so happy its unreal. 

ticket repply here

----------


## motastic

> Literally just got my old main account unbanned aswell from making a ticket asking to get my ban uplifted, and i cannot believe it actually worked. Tried so many different methods and wrote atleast 10+ tickets asking for an appeal, and now all of a sudden i got instantly unbanned despite having recieved many "this matter will not be discussed any further, the actions taken on the account will not be uplifted". Im so happy its unreal. 
> 
> ticket repply here


Hurting for sub money made them reconsider permanent ban policy probably. Or maybe they erase older record after some time?

----------


## doomexpt

> Literally just got my old main account unbanned aswell from making a ticket asking to get my ban uplifted, and i cannot believe it actually worked. Tried so many different methods and wrote atleast 10+ tickets asking for an appeal, and now all of a sudden i got instantly unbanned despite having recieved many "this matter will not be discussed any further, the actions taken on the account will not be uplifted". Im so happy its unreal. 
> 
> ticket repply here


I dont belive this at all , i sent 2983423 tickets , spoke with several GM and they wont unban my account no matter what i say to them. I just tryed again.

----------


## GarbageVendor

> Literally just got my old main account unbanned aswell from making a ticket asking to get my ban uplifted, and i cannot believe it actually worked. Tried so many different methods and wrote atleast 10+ tickets asking for an appeal, and now all of a sudden i got instantly unbanned despite having recieved many "this matter will not be discussed any further, the actions taken on the account will not be uplifted". Im so happy its unreal. 
> 
> ticket repply here


wow! if that's real then mega grats dude!

are you US or EU?

what category did you send the ticket in?

any chance u could show what u said?

anyway that's awesome man u beat the odds.

----------


## shivaa95

My account has been disabled too and even sending them a lot of emails, they never responded.

_____________________________________
SHAREit MX Player

----------


## Kenshi1

> Literally just got my old main account unbanned aswell from making a ticket asking to get my ban uplifted, and i cannot believe it actually worked. Tried so many different methods and wrote atleast 10+ tickets asking for an appeal, and now all of a sudden i got instantly unbanned despite having recieved many "this matter will not be discussed any further, the actions taken on the account will not be uplifted". Im so happy its unreal. 
> 
> ticket repply here


I would pay hundreds of euros for taking my account back

----------


## xxsweghostxx

Did not work.

----------


## Samosa

I used that service and took my chance and asked for getting unbanned on my main ( was in that huge ban wave when PQR got fucked ^^ ). After 12 hours i just got the reply that my account got unbanned and they moving everything from my new account i made to the unbanned old main.

Stil cant believe it...so good  :Big Grin: ..thx alot for this thread <3

EDITH: just realised they unbanned EVERY account on my bnet ( got 7 accounts on it for botting )...wtf  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Samosa

> This is bullshit!


lol....how can you tell...idiot ...

Im just waiting that they finished the moving from my new account to my old main and will provide screens to anyone whos interested in.

Steps i did:

1) Access my Blizzard account and game data ( needed to upload my ID and took them 4 days to send me the zip.
2) opened a ticket "Account hacked" telling them i used "Access my Blizzard account and game data" and realised i got banned during a time i wasnt even playing and asked them to look into this matter
3) 12 Hours later a GM responded, telling me "Checking your account it seems that you were banned because of a hack back in the day which I was able to lift for you, the accounts should be available again now. As for your Battle for Azeroth, we can move that as an exception in this case as your main account was banned at that time. 
Do note that we would have to move your character for this as well, please make sure that:

- you don't have pending auctions
- your mailbox is empty
- you don't have any uncaged / unlearned pets in your inventory

I had to answer that i took care of this and im now waiting for them to finish it  :Smile: 

EDITH: Just got the mail that the Chartransfer and Activation from my old main is complete. Im on this account right now...so good  :Big Grin: DD

----------


## Ahrichan

I can't believe it! It worked! My account that was banned 10 years ago is free again. After 20+ tickets. I thank you infinitely.

----------


## Maingar

looks like ppl are trolling here with the unbaned accs

----------


## D4RkViP3R

Was perma banned due to the usage of archeology botting. Last response two days ago was "the evidence is so strong, we'll never unlock this account" and "there is nothing you can proove you didn't do this".

----------


## Kiosk

I want banned for purchasing gold back in MoP, tried appealing it once with no success.

----------


## Maingar

This didnt work for me when i retrieved my personal information, after the patch visions of nzoth i got all the transmogs and mounts from my banned account, really surprised when i go to transmogriffier and got lot of pages with items, got the rbg HotH mount too

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Why is this thread still alive?

----------


## TommyT

Opened a ticket demanded unban linked screenshot of ticket lol

----------


## Dutch Revan

This seems to differ per person, but it worked for me! Got my Swift Zulian Tiger back  :Smile: 

Was banned for archeology botting during Cata.

----------


## Elar

hey there,

so, is there any chance to get chars back / equip back, when someone transfers it to another account? i selled my acc BC ago (t3 chars, arena season 3 #1 mount and title, all other classic / bc raidgear stuff).. , but got scammed.. , the guy who buy's the acc transfered my chars to another account and didnt payed for that.. , so, got scammed very hard as a kid -_-

I tryed to contact blizzard a few times, all of the answers are "no we cant do anything" - looks like i got a flag for selling that acc, or try to sell that acc... , i got that acc back, but, the chars are gone. any ideas?

does this here works?

thanks!

----------


## Dillywopper

I did this but all they did was send me a .zip file. I don't see anywhere where I was given back my mogs or mounts or anything.

----------


## Faraleth

no longer working, seems they found a new method while not giving you anything from the logged characters - all my chars were error 404, when I opened the ticket, today all are available and updated, and I got no transmog, no reputation, no mount, no achievement.

edit: got the report, gone through, it doesnt even mention the ban anywhere. only ban mentioned is for diablo 3, and a 3 days ban on that perma-banned account

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> no longer working, seems they found a new method while not giving you anything from the logged characters - all my chars were error 404, when I opened the ticket, today all are available and updated, and I got no transmog, no reputation, no mount, no achievement.
> 
> edit: got the report, gone through, it doesnt even mention the ban anywhere. only ban mentioned is for diablo 3, and a 3 days ban on that perma-banned account


You know everytime someone bumps this thread a Panda dies?

----------


## Keltix070

I guess I just killed a panda

----------


## DMJohn0X

I made the request, betting this old ass shit wouldnt work, but what the hell. I play on NA. And it took a week, I'd totally forgot about it. Then after doing a random island tonight, I got a mount achieve. Checked my mounts and had several mounts from my banned account including the brewfest kodo and zulian tiger. No idea how. but I remembered doing this.

----------


## JohnMcEnroe

Did this recently and I got all the achieves/mounts/pets from my account banned in late cata. no xmog or heirlooms though

----------


## eSko

> Did this recently and I got all the achieves/mounts/pets from my account banned in late cata. no xmog or heirlooms though


Same here. What a nice surprise that this still works.

----------


## Morrohg

Does this also work with chars transfered off this acc? sold an Grand Marshall Warrior in Cataclysm

----------


## Ashoran

> Does this also work with chars transfered off this acc? sold an Grand Marshall Warrior in Cataclysm


Doubt it. :L

----------


## winjackson

Excuse me, what do I do next after I receive the letter

----------


## jimmys96

> Excuse me, what do I do next after I receive the letter


There is no next. Once you have that your old banned characters have been "activated" despite being banned.

----------


## winjackson

> There is no next. Once you have that your old banned characters have been "activated" despite being banned.


I mean how to transfer achievements to new account

----------


## jimmys96

> I mean how to transfer achievements to new account


They will be activated on the same battle.net account as if the characters had been logged in to. You can't transfer anything.

----------


## DMJohn0X

> Does this also work with chars transfered off this acc? sold an Grand Marshall Warrior in Cataclysm


No. I can confirm as I didnt get my R13 title from my Vanilla warrior, who I gave to a friend at the end of BC.

I think how this seems to work, is that a GM Manually logs into each character on the account to run a tool. When they log in to the account, it gives the account achieves/pets/mounts which are now account bound. As my banned acc was never unbanned etc. And im sure this isnt intended, but awesome nevertheless.

----------


## Weedpupper

> No. I can confirm as I didnt get my R13 title from my Vanilla warrior, who I gave to a friend at the end of BC.
> 
> I think how this seems to work, is that a GM Manually logs into each character on the account to run a tool. When they log in to the account, it gives the account achieves/pets/mounts which are now account bound. As my banned acc was never unbanned etc. And im sure this isnt intended, but awesome nevertheless.


That's not how transmog rules work. I had lots of gear that I don't have learned that technically _I should have available for transmog_, yet I do not because xmog rules requires you to have equipped the item at least once since the new transmog system has come out.

*In short:* you need to have equipped the gear at least once since the system has come out, otherwise you won't get it. And since you haven't equipped the item because xmog wasn't out in TBC, you won't be able to use it.

----------


## wabaki91

Can you get illusions from another account u have that isnt banned like glorious tyranny/demonic tyranny/primal victory/

----------


## kdallas

This still works, and deserves to be getting bumped! I just tried this yesterday. Got 80+ more mounts in my account overnight, from my old account that was banned during cataclysm for botting archaeology. Got an early season gladiator mount, amani war bear, sea turtle, headless horseman mount and many others back. Plus many old achievements. I spent so much time trying to get this account back in the day just for this purpose.... couldn't care less about the toons or the gear. I can't believe this little process was so easy and actually worked!

Note: This is a US account

----------


## Jasongodx1234

how this works i request it i have my key now and what now?

----------


## kdallas

> how this works i request it i have my key now and what now?


All I did was create the ticket. Blizzard does the rest. I just logged in today and had all of my old stuff back. You only need the encryption key from the ticket if you want to view the data they export. Speaking of that data, it's actually pretty interesting. Shows all of your old chats, payments, support tickets, etc. on all blizzard games (not just WoW) although most of that stuff only goes back a few years.

On the backend, it looks like they are unlocking your accounts in order to export the data. When they do that, your account-wide stuff automatically syncs into your new main account. Neat trick!

----------


## Soulcreep

Trying in the US right now...

----------


## dawawe1

This doesnt work anymore. Hasnt in a long time. Please let the thread die

----------


## kdallas

> This doesnt work anymore. Hasnt in a long time. Please let the thread die


It does work. Just worked for me 2 weeks ago, and worked for another friend last week. Both US accounts. Go back to your hole.

----------


## Hawkess

Tried yesterday morning since I have a banned account with Looots of tmogs which when banned on WOD, challenge mode sets... *didn't work today* when I received the letter. On EU

----------


## gero321

This infact does not work for US anymore

----------


## kdallas

> This infact does not work for US anymore


Then it stopped working within the last 8 days. That sucks. Although when I did it, I never received "a letter" - just an email saying the ticket was resolved with no response. Strange.

I never looked at transmogs though either - but I definitely got mounts/achievements recovered.

----------


## volcano974

not working anymore, tried in EU side 
I only see my old characters in the armory

----------


## dawawe1

> Then it stopped working within the last 8 days. That sucks. Although when I did it, I never received "a letter" - just an email saying the ticket was resolved with no response. Strange.
> 
> I never looked at transmogs though either - but I definitely got mounts/achievements recovered.


I did this 4 months ago and it did not work. and again 2 months ago when somebody in this thread said it worked. It has not worked for at least 4 months

----------


## kdallas

> I did this 4 months ago and it did not work. and again 2 months ago when somebody in this thread said it worked. It has not worked for at least 4 months


Sucks to be you I guess? I got my shit back from an account that was active from TBC and banned in Cataclysm. *shrug*

----------


## Styladany

> Hey Guys - i just want to tell you that my Account that was banned 2013 (was my Vanilla Account) got unbanned after this Ticket/Conversation:
> 
> 
> *My Ticket*
> 
> *Answer*
> 
> *How the Ban looks like in the requested Data-File*
> 
> ...


Even though the thread is already "dead" I want to let you know that it still works.

I have already written several tickets in the past weeks with the request to unban the account or at least transfer me the Transmog Gear and Mounts - was smilingly rejected by blizzard.

I have again opened a ticket after I requested my data, as gurkensalat88 and was unbanned within 3 hours.

Good luck and thanks a lot!

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------

